# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 03:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 03:29)

Inversão térmica por aqui, com 17,4ºC enquanto a cidade está com 22ºC. Talvez seja a salvação deste evento de calor, uma eventual inversão térmica nesta zona durante a noite...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Ago 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia,
Estive ausente do país estes dois últimos meses mas parece que voltei a tempo de acompanhar este evento extremo...
Ontem já tive máxima de 33.7ºC e hoje devo certamente ultrapassar o máximo deste ano (37.3ºC). Durante a noite a temp desceu até aos 16.6ºC.
Actuais: 20.1ºC / 70%HR / 15km/h ENE / 1013hPa
Bom seguimento a todos


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 09:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> uma eventual inversão térmica nesta zona durante a noite...



Espero que estejas certo, para o teu bem, porque se o forno dos Assentos começar a funcionar, terás umas noites bem suadas 
No meu caso, não me safo de certeza absoluta... 

Bom dia

Por Arronches, uns 25 ºC logo à chegada e a subir exponencialmente. Ontem foi notório o incremento do calor durante a tarde, pois quando fui almoçar não estava calor demais, mas quando sai do trabalho às 17h já queimava... 
O @joralentejano poderá confirmar isso com temperaturas da sua estação.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

Já com 35,5 graus por aqui.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 11:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já com 35,5 graus por aqui.


 Vai la vai, que abuso!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

Sigo com 32.8ºC... que subida acentuada!


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 12:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já com 35,5 graus por aqui.



O gráfico da tua estação é verdadeiramente impressionante... Subida de quase 5 ºC em pouco mais de 20 minutos (entre as 8.04 h e as 8.24 h) e depois mais 3,5 ºC em 15 minutos (das 10.04 h às 10.19 h)... 
Já tens 36,1 ºC neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

Bom dia,
Ontem há noite ainda estava bem fresquinho, bom para refrescar as casas. 
Mínima de* 14,5ºC* (inversão térmica).

Neste momento, estão já *37,4ºC*.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 13:17)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa: 37,4ºC
Bemposta: 35,7ºC
Beja: 34,0ºC
Amareleja: 37,2ºC
Mértola: 36,8ºC
Moura: 35,9ºC
Marvão: 32,9ºC


----------



## vamm (1 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

De 8 a 80.
De manhãs de nevoeiro, dias amenos, vento à farta e noites frias. A uma manhã e dia cheio de poeiras e super abafado... vamos a ver no que isto dá


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 13:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem há noite ainda estava bem fresquinho, bom para refrescar as casas.
> Mínima de* 14,5ºC* (inversão térmica).
> 
> Neste momento, estão já *37,4ºC*.



E começou a notar-se o céu esbranquiçado, sinal que as poeiras estão a surgir na atmosfera...
Notei uma diferença significativa em pouco mais de uma hora, quanto almocei...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

37.2ºC em vias de passar o anterior máximo... os dias que hoje começam são um contraste absolutamente incrível face aos últimos tempos...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 14:08)

*39,2ºC* com vento muito fraco, não se pode andar lá fora. 
A partir de amanhã ainda vai ser muito pior, não vai ser brincadeira mesmo nenhuma e sei bem como foi no dia em que registei os 45,8ºC, no ano passado. Mal se respirava.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

@joralentejano  já ? Impressionante quando ainda nem chegámos ás 15h.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano  já ? Impressionante quando ainda nem chegámos ás 15h.


A estação da zona baixa de Portalegre do IPMA já vai quase nos 40°C mas penso que é por estar muito protegida. De qualquer das maneiras já deve ir nos 36/37°C. A estação do @SpiderVV já vai em 38°C e aqui em Arronches temos sempre mais 2/3°C de diferença em relação às temperaturas diurnas em Portalegre. Está-se muito mal na rua, o vento é quase inexistente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 14:37)

joralentejano disse:


> o vento é quase inexistente.



Na parte alta da Vila ainda se nota algum vento, o que não é muito normal nestes dias de tanto calor... Habitualmente, só no final do dia é que começa a existir algum vento...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

Já quase 40 graus na RUEMA de Portalegre Cidade. 38 na minha.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

*40,6°C*


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

Serpa: 40,4ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

joralentejano disse:


> *40,6°C*



Off-Topic: Hoje e nos próximos dias, o senhor que tem a churrasqueira perto da tua casa, não precisa gastar carvão ou electricidade. Umas chapas de zinco ao sol e tem o negócio feito 

Na parte alta da Vila, o vento também desapareceu e isso deve ter feito disparar ainda mais a temperatura... Vou adorar entrar dentro do carro para regressar à capital do Distrito


----------



## vamm (1 Ago 2018 às 15:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Hoje e nos próximos dias, o senhor que tem a churrasqueira perto da tua casa, não precisa gastar carvão ou electricidade. Umas chapas de zinco ao sol e tem o negócio feito
> 
> Na parte alta da Vila, o vento também desapareceu e isso deve ter feito disparar ainda mais a temperatura... Vou adorar entrar dentro do carro para regressar à capital do Distrito


Entrei no meu para voltar ao trabalho e nem de vidros abertos se estava bem 
Impressionante como sem vento a coisa se tornou insuportável! 32ºC e parece o inferno!

Ourique está a roçar os 40, com 38ºC... quando passar da metade do caminho para lá nem vou aguentar a brasa! E isto é hoje!


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2018 às 15:55)

Pois é, o calor é mesmo a sério desta vez...
A estação de Faro (aeroporto) vai já nos *36º*, mesmo com vento marcado de SE, que costuma "suavizar" um bocadinho a faixa litoral algarvia nestes eventos.
Sinal que estamos a lidar mesmo com uma situação que será extrema em muitas zonas do país.

Vamos já agora ver também se ao fim do dia haverá nortada significativa e o impacto que terá no litoral algarvio.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Hoje e nos próximos dias, o senhor que tem a churrasqueira perto da tua casa, não precisa gastar carvão ou electricidade. Umas chapas de zinco ao sol e tem o negócio feito
> 
> Na parte alta da Vila, o vento também desapareceu e isso deve ter feito disparar ainda mais a temperatura... Vou adorar entrar dentro do carro para regressar à capital do Distrito


É verdade, modo económico  Só se vai bem com o ar condicionado ligado caso se tenha. Está insuportável e hoje ainda é só uma amostra.


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

Serpa segue com 41 no Wunderground. E ha varias estacoes com 40.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

Estremoz com 37,3 ºC, a 2,0 ºC da máxima absoluta de Agosto, registada em 10 de Agosto de 2010 (dados desde 2007).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

40,5 graus na minha estação, com a RUEMA a aproximar se dos 41 também... O radiation shield da minha estação deve estar entupido com algo, parece que o ar não entre decentemente.. Não vejo outra razão para estar a notar uma inflação repentina nas últimas duas semanas (não deve ter aberto buracos gigantes ) , mas ainda assim a inflação não deve ser assim tanta. O dia de hoje superou as expectativas, o que chega a ser bizarro 

Vamos ver os próximos dias.

Também a ver se consigo ir de manhã num destes dias ao telhado, ver o que se passa com o radiation shield.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> 40,5 graus na minha estação, com a RUEMA a aproximar se dos 41 também... O radiation shield da minha estação deve estar entupido com algo, parece que o ar não entre decentemente.. Não vejo outra razão para estar a notar uma inflação repentina nas últimas duas semanas (não deve ter aberto buracos gigantes ) , mas ainda assim a inflação não deve ser assim tanta. O dia de hoje superou as expectativas, o que chega a ser bizarro
> 
> Vamos ver os próximos dias.


Aqui tb está mais temp que o previsto... penso que vamos ter muitas surpresas com este evento...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 17:37)

Boas,
É notável o aumento das poeiras por aqui, o céu já está bastante esbranquiçado. Só coisas boas que vêm até nós, nestes dias. 
Máxima de *41,7ºC*

Neste momento, *40,8ºC* e sem ponta de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 18:06)

39,5 pela minha estação, o céu já está coberto de poeiras, muito baço


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2018 às 19:03)

Por aqui, no Sítio das Fontes, a máxima chegou aos 38,1ºC e em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, chegou aos 31,5ºC.

Neste momento Sitio das Fontes com 34,9ºC ( 23% humidade) e vento fraco de SE, e Carvoeiro com 31,4ºC (34% humidade) e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2018 às 19:20)

alô ouagadougou...
boa tarde n'djamena...
bem vindos a niamei.

céu pouco nublado.
vento fraco de sueste.
forno ligado.
33ºC.

seguimos na onda do calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

1° dia de " esturro", já deu em dor de cabeça, e os próximos dias prometem ser piores.
Viva o Sahara.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é, o calor é mesmo a sério desta vez...
> A estação de Faro (aeroporto) vai já nos *36º*, mesmo com vento marcado de SE, que costuma "suavizar" um bocadinho a faixa litoral algarvia nestes eventos.
> Sinal que estamos a lidar mesmo com uma situação que será extrema em muitas zonas do país.
> 
> Vamos já agora ver também se ao fim do dia haverá nortada significativa e o impacto que terá no litoral algarvio.



Normalmente, o 1º dia de entrada de levante é sempre o mais quente, desce muito ligeiramente nos dias seguintes suaviza-se. A nortada não deve aparecer, o fluxo de SE está bem marcado. 

Atenção, que o Algarve vai estar amanhã também com aviso amarelo devido à ondulação, que vai ser mais um problema para quem quer refrescar-se no mar.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

sábado e domingo o levante já terá caído nas praias... mas a água deve andar nos 22-23ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 20:24)

34,7ºC com vento de Leste. Se não houver inversão nesta zona, lá vem uma "bela" mínima...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

33,8ºC... Sem sinal de descida. Vento de Leste.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

34,4ºC a esta hora em Moura


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 34,4ºC a esta hora em Moura


se hoje está assim sábado a esta hora deve estar 40.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 22:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 34,4ºC a esta hora em Moura


Marvão está com 36,2ºC  provavelmente não está correto...


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Marvão está com 36,2ºC


Marvão está sem sinal


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2018 às 22:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Marvão está sem sinal


Sim, reparei agora nos gráficos após ter publicado a mensagem.Obrigado! 
_________
Arronches segue com* 27,5ºC*, sem vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2018 às 22:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Marvão está com 36,2ºC


Boas,
Por aqui 33°c, com vento de leste, pois claro.
A máxima foi de 37,3°c, apesar de tudo, lá houve uma pequena aragem durante a tarde.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2018 às 22:27)

Marvão está em sinal


----------



## comentador (1 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu pouco nublado e embaciado devido às poeiras do Norte de Àfrica. A temperatura máxima atingiu os 41,0 ºC, sendo este até aqui o dia mais quente do ano. Pelos modelos, creio que estes dias mais quentes não serão muitos. Para a semana há uma tendência para descida de temperaturas para valores dentro da média.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

33.0ºC, o vento acaba de enfraquecer e a temperatura começa a cair mais um pouco. Só faltava a inversão térmica total, como ontem.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

32.0ºC, viragem do vento para NW. Ontem foi assim que inverteu por aqui, no entanto a parte alta da cidade deve continuar a sofrer com a temperatura. Vento quase nulo e pico na humidade.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

a ver quem é que consegue dormir hoje.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Ago 2018 às 00:03)

Ainda 28.2ºC a esta hora na minha zona... a máxima do dia e do ano foi de 38.4º!


----------



## GoN_dC (2 Ago 2018 às 00:18)

27,1 por aqui e vento nulo.


----------



## MikeCT (2 Ago 2018 às 00:46)

00:45, Faro(cidade) com 30,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 00:54)

32.9ºC na EMA de Portalegre. Cheira-me que o recorde absoluto de mínima vai ser batido neste evento.

Uns bons metros mais abaixo, 30.5ºC com vento de direção variável. Ora aumenta a temperatura no quadrante Leste, ora diminui no quadrante Oeste, sempre fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2018 às 01:02)

Estremoz teve máxima ontem de 37,4 ºC que correspondeu ao primeiro dia de tempo quente (CANÍCULA) deste verão. Como a média da temperatura máxima para Agosto é de 33,4 ºC a Quarta-feira ainda não pode ser contabilizada para calculo de uma eventual onda de calor. Veremos os próximos dias. Ressalvo que todos os dados são não oficiais (registos meus que faço desde 2007).


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 01:52)

Boa Madrugada,
Enquanto Portalegre anda nos 30/32ºC (), em Arronches sigo com* 22.7ºC*. 
Entretanto, há cerca de 1 hora, apareceu uma ligeira brisa de leste, o suficiente para aparecer um bafo insuportável e fazer subir a temperatura de 24ºC para 26ºC em pouco tempo. Notável muita poeira com a luz da lua.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Ago 2018 às 02:01)

Hoje pela Manta Rota, aqui fica o registo da minha estação


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 02:49)

32,3ºC por aqui... Volta a aumentar com ventinho quente e moderado de Leste...


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Ago 2018 às 04:40)

Realmente é impressionante a temperatura actual de algumas estações.
Não invejo


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia ,

A reportar da Praia de Quarteira noite super quente por cá.

Neste momento céu com nuvens e estão uns impressionantes *29.8.ºC*

Ondulação de sueste já com altura significativa.


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 07:17)

Bom dia 
Estão 23ºC em Ourique e a noite foi quente quente quente, sem vento nenhum. Agora, graças a Deus, corre um ventinho fresquinho e dá para abrir as janelas e arejar a casa antes da torreira.
Hoje até fritamos a pipoca!


----------



## aoc36 (2 Ago 2018 às 07:19)

28.7 mínima em Albufeira. Sigo já com 29.4 apesar do tempo estar incoberto, mas mt abafado


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 07:26)

Aquelas diferenças tramadas, ainda que normais. 


capture


----------



## MikeCT (2 Ago 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia, neste momento já estão 33,0ºC e a subir em Faro (cidade)
A mínima esta noite foi de 30,4ºC, 

Felizmente o A/C foi uma grande invenção senão ninguém dormia em casa!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2018 às 08:40)

Estremoz: céu parcialmente nublado; temperatura mínima de 26,4 ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 08:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquelas diferenças tramadas, ainda que normais.
> 
> 
> capture



Bastante normais e difíceis de aguentar... Arrisco dizer que, no Centro da Cidade, esteve ainda uma temperatura mais elevada. A experiência levou-me a deixar tudo bem fechado em casa e a noite foi suportável, apesar de andar em limpezas e pinturas nas divisões mais frescas.

Bom dia

Torna-se estranho chegar a Arronches às 8.30h com a mesma temperatura máxima de há uns dias atrás... Céu invadido por poeiras saharianas, algumas nuvens de evolução nas zonas montanhosas e um calor que irá depressa disparar para os 40 ºC...


----------



## GoN_dC (2 Ago 2018 às 08:44)

Temperatura não baixou dos 27 durante a noite. Começa o dia com um ar quase irrespirável.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

A madrugada já foi bem indiciadora do dia quente que iremos ter! Incríveis os valores das mínimas desta madrugada, com uns quentes 28,1ºC em Carvoeiro (às 03h30 estavam 31,4ºC!!), e com 23,2ºC no Sítio das Fontes. valores recorde para estas estações. 

Entretanto, a novidade foi ter recebido SMS da protecção civil a alertar para o risco de incêndio... Deve ter sido enviado para todos!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *20,5°C *
Grandes diferenças na temperatura ontem há noite, na Zona alta da vila estava um bafo insuportável mas mais embaixo já se estava melhor, entretanto junto ao rio, um fresquinho tão bom. Visto a vila ficar numa encosta, as diferenças são sempre notáveis, se houvesse uma estação junto ao rio, a mínima teria sido de 16/17°C.

Neste momento estão *31,1°C*. A subir em flecha.

Também Aviso vermelho por parte da AEMET, aqui junto à fronteira.


----------



## PTG (2 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Ontem a máxima na minha zona chegou aos 34,7ºC, bastante longe dos 40 e poucos graus de temperatura que estiveram em Portalegre e a mínima foram uns sufocantes 29,4ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (2 Ago 2018 às 10:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> Entretanto, a novidade foi ter recebido SMS da protecção civil a alertar para o risco de incêndio... Deve ter sido enviado para todos!



Já recebi 3, portanto não é por falta de aviso


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 10:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento estão *31,1°C*. A subir em flecha.



Agora já devem estar mais de 35 ºC... Não se pode andar na rua e com mais 10 ºC vai ser mesmo insuportável...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Ago 2018 às 10:57)

Sigo com 33.9ºC pelas 10:55h... durante a noite desceu aos 23.7ºC, que constitui a mínima mais alta que registei (ainda que vá durar 24h...)
Vamos ver onde pára a máxima. Pelas 18h arranco de Lisboa para lá, nem quero imaginar o bafo que estará...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 10:58)

A quantidade de poeira no céu pode impedir algum aumento da temperatura, mas vai definitivamente contribuir para a sensação de sufoco... Mínima de 28,8 graus.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 11:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> A quantidade de poeira no céu pode impedir algum aumento da temperatura, mas vai definitivamente contribuir para a sensação de sufoco... Mínima de 28,8 graus.



E vai contribuir para mínimas absurdamente elevadas!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 11:29)

Entretanto muita resistência no aumento da temperatura com 36,6ºC, devido à poeira.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

Também noto... na última hora "apenas" subiu 1ºC


----------



## MarceloCatalao (2 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

bom dia a que altitude andará esta poeira? e se com esta temperatura terá tendência em se manter em altitude
obrigado


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 11:47)

37ºC em Odemira 
De vez em quando algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes, mas está SUPER abafado


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 11:56)

Boas,
Esta poeira, pode de fato permitir que a temperatura não suba assim tanto.
Sigo com cerca de 34°c, o ar está um pouco irrespirável, até já me sinto mal.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

Realmente, apesar da poeira, o vento está super quente, chega a sufocar... 37,2ºC, ainda assim mais alto do que ontem por esta hora. De relembrar que hoje não é o dia mais quente, já ouvi "comentários" de que "não está assim tanto calor afinal" (devido às poeiras), mais vale ser assim.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

12h - 38,0ºC em Serpa


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

A estação do IPMA de Aljezur foi a mais quente do País na ultima actualização às 10h UTC, já ia com 37ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

Estremoz segue agora com 36,4 ºC. Hoje temos muito vento; vamos ver se se aproxima dos 40,0 ºC durante a tarde.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 12:16)

Por Arronches, calculo que devemos estar próximos dos 40 ºC e, excepcionalmente, estão a formar-se pequenas nuvens exactamente por cima da vila, o que não deixa de ser curioso. As poeiras continuam a aumentar, deixando o céu baço e incrementando a sensação de "fornalha"...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

Vento com algumas rajadas por aqui, "forno" puro com este vento constante e 38.0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

Boas,
Olá Sahara...






*40,1ºC* em Arronches com vento moderado de leste, o que impede a temperatura de subir ainda mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

Sim, não fosse o vento e isto já ia disparado por aí. Não é que o vento ajude muito na sensação térmica de qualquer forma...

38.2ºC com 14% HR.

Edit: 39.1ºC na estação de Nisa...


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 13:17)

41,5ºC em Odemira 
Estou habituada ao calor, mas até respirar na rua custa


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Olá Sahara...
> 
> 
> ...


Não sei o que é o céu dessa cor desde terça-feira


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

39,2 mesmo com este vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

vamm disse:


> 41,5ºC em Odemira


Valor inflacionado, não?


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

Serpa e Amareleja acima dos 40ºC a esta hora
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-real-serpa/
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-amareleja/


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2018 às 13:37)

Boa tarde 

Muito vento quente aqui por Quarteira do quadrante Leste, mar agitado.

Sigo com 35,3.ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 13:48)

vamm disse:


> Não sei o que é o céu dessa cor desde terça-feira



Isso é virado a Norte, porque a Sul, as poeiras são mais que muitas.

Boa tarde.

Qualquer descrição do que se vive quando saímos de um edifício com AC e vamos para a rua é meramente poética... Que loucura de estio temos ancorado em Portugal durante estes dias... Como já indicou o @joralentejano, apesar do vento moderado e da dissipação dos raios solares devido às poeiras, estamos em pleno forno alentejano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> 39,2 mesmo com este vento.



Quais são os máximos (máxima e mínima) na tua estação @SpiderVV?


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 13:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Isso é virado a Norte, porque a Sul, as poeiras são mais que muitas.
> 
> Boa tarde.
> 
> Qualquer descrição do que se vive quando saímos de um edifício com AC e vamos para a rua é meramente poética... Que loucura de estio temos ancorado em Portugal durante estes dias... Como já indicou o @joralentejano, apesar do vento moderado e da dissipação dos raios solares devido às poeiras, estamos em pleno forno alentejano.


Exatamente, custa mesmo a respirar. 
O meu AC, é o fresco natural do rés do chão de casa.  E bem bom que é!
*41°C* o vento continua moderado de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quais são os máximos (máxima e mínima) na tua estação @SpiderVV?


Mínima maior é de 30.0, a máxima maior, bem, foi batida ontem mas estou com receio que haja inflação quando o vento é pouco (hoje está melhor, acho), terei de analisar melhor. Penso que antes disso era de 40.5ºC.

39.3ºC agora.


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Valor inflacionado, não?


Duvido, sempre que vinha ou ia para o Algarve, era uma das zonas mais quentes no verão, tirando a zona ali perto de beja.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 14:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima maior é de 30.0, a máxima maior, bem, foi batida ontem mas estou com receio que haja inflação quando o vento é pouco (hoje está melhor, acho), terei de analisar melhor. Penso que antes disso era de 40.5ºC.
> 
> 39.3ºC agora.



Creio que hoje vais bater essa valor...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

Enfraquecimento do vento a causar subida na temperatura. 40.3ºC.

40.8ºC em Nisa.


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Valor inflacionado, não?



Nem por isso. O "meu" alentejo é mesmo assim


----------



## MikeCT (2 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

Em Faro (cidade) ronda os 35ºC mas o vento chega de SE com rajadas até aos 40 km/h.

Já percebi porque recebi 3 sms da Protecção Civil...


http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/08...re-numero-da-glassdrive-em-sms-de-emergencia/

Marta: Glassdrive bom dia fala a Marta

XXX: Bom dia Marta, vinha reportar um incêndio aqui na Serra...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

RUEMA de Portalegre/Cidade a rebentar com o resto do país com 42.8ºC.  Com jeitinho, no sítio onde ela está, quase dava para 50ºC com vento nulo.

40.4ºC por aqui, não aumenta muito mais por agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Amareleja (IPMA) seguia com *43,1°C*, às 15h.


----------



## AMFC (2 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

O recorde absoluto cai hoje ?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

Os dias mais quentes são amanhã e Sábado.


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

40,5ºC e o pessoal da Volta a Portugal acabou de passar. Coitados!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

*41.0ºC*


----------



## Pek (2 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

Mora 43,5 ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

Serpa 43,3ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Serpa 43,3ºC


Olá! Quanto estava previsto? Obrigado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Quanto estava previsto? Obrigado!


44ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 16:11)

40.0ºC, viragem do vento para Sul, aparentemente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 44ºC


Está quase...


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 16:13)

vamm disse:


> 40,5ºC e o pessoal da Volta a Portugal acabou de passar. Coitados!



Uma estupidez autêntica. Espero que corra tudo bem, caso contrário a responsabilidade vai toda para a Federação Portuguesa de Ciclismo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

AMFC disse:


> O recorde absoluto cai hoje ?



Dificilmente, pois teria de aumentar 4 ºC em duas horas, exactamente quando o calor já está instalado. 
Se acontecer, será como referiu @SpiderVV, durante a sexta ou o sábado, com o acumular de calor extremo de dia e noites bastante quentes.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Neste momento, na piscina municipal de Arronches ambiente ainda mais abafado porque o vento tornou-se praticamente inexistente.  Muita gente e assim se vai aguentando está onda de calor. 

A temperatura deve rondar os *43°C*. O sol, à medida que vai baixando mais tapado fica porque segundo as previsões, quanto mais para oeste mais poeiras haveria.


----------



## Pek (2 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

Em rosa >= 44 ºC

- Hoje:








- Amanhã:







- Sábado:


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 16:39)

vamm disse:


> 40,5ºC e o pessoal da Volta a Portugal acabou de passar. Coitados!



Off-Topic: Amanhã entre Beja e Portalegre é que irão ficar tipo "frango de churrasco"... 
Os membros da Federação é que deviam fazer esses kms a estas horas... É desumano e altamente prejudicial para os atletas fazer um esforço desse género com este calor. Porque não optaram por sair mais cedo, tipo 9 horas para terminar a etapa mais cedo...



joralentejano disse:


> A temperatura deve rondar os *43°C*



Arrisco dizer que estarão mais, pois em Portalegre às 15 h estavam 42,2 ºC na estação da Cidade. Cá, pelo menos, mais 2 ºC. Mas logo já irás dar essa informação 




joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento, na piscina municipal de Arronches



Off-topic: dá um mergulho por mim


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

O vento abrandou e a temperatura vai por aí disparada. O real deve andar por volta dos 41.0ºC e não os 41.7ºC atuais, mas... Se hoje está assim...


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Falaram em 43.5°C na volta a Portugal à pouco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:12)

É por isto que há radiation shields com ventilação:






Tenho mesmo de ir verificar o meu RS, nunca o vi a portar-se tão mal. Mas é complicado lidar com temperaturas altas, e ausência de vento.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2018 às 17:48)

Estremoz: temperatura máxima de 40,4 ºC às 16h44; entretanto começou a baixar, estando agora nos 39,9 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Dificilmente, pois teria de aumentar 4 ºC em duas horas, exactamente quando o calor já está instalado.
> Se acontecer, será como referiu @SpiderVV, durante a sexta ou o sábado, com o acumular de calor extremo de dia e noites bastante quentes.



Sem dúvida, o facto de Sexta e Sábado ocorrerem mínimas mais altas, sempre ajudam as máxima irem por aí acima, com tamanha corrente de leste.
Por exemplo no Sábado olha aqui,simplesmente assustador, aquela mancha de 45ºC ali pelas 13horas.
Vamos ver o que poderá sair do Vale do Sado.



screen shot pc


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Ago 2018 às 18:32)

Sigo com 41.9ºC.. e a minha estação fica num ponto alto... demoniaco!


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

Insuportável! O ar é tão abafado. Não sei como é que as pessoas conseguem estar nas esplanadas. Não há vento! E Ourique está com 43ºC ainda


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 18:44)

O enfraquecimento do vento talvez ajude a uma inversão térmica nesta zona, mas não sei não.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:48)

Mora 44.3ºC IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:52)

david 6 disse:


> Mora 44.3ºC IPMA



Essa terra é tramada, e a estação está instalada no topo da vila...


----------



## GoN_dC (2 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

Sai de Lagos com uns agradáveis 28ºC (marcados no carro) e vento moderado, subindo para os 35ºC em partes da A22. Em Estômbar estão neste momento 31,7º com vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

38.9ºC, temperatura até está a descer rápido com vento fraco de Leste. Pode ser que inverta.


----------



## aoc36 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

Dia bastante abafado e com mt poeira.

Máxima 34.3°
Mínima 28.7°
Actual 31°

Ao meio dia registei 18% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia com muita poeira e calor.

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 27.1ºC
actual: 28.9ºC

A mínima foi escaldante.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

Ainda 36.5ºC e vento de leste a estabilizar a temperatura.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

Boa Noite,
Saí de Portalegre por volta das 20h com 38ºC, entretanto, no caminho para Arronches no vale da Ribeira de Caia chegou a baixar até aos 33ºC. Em qualquer local que houvesse um pequeno curso de água sentia-se o fresco mas assim que se chegava a locais mais elevadas era um bafo que não se podia.
Poeirada com fartura como já se sabe pois nenhuma zona do país se safa de tempo desértico neste momento.
Máxima de* 43,8ºC*

Neste momento estão *32,2ºC* com vento nulo.

O pior será mesmo amanhã e sábado. Só espero que não apareçam trovoadas, já que há poeiras, pelo menos que façam alguma coisa decente impedindo a formação de células pois certamente como isto está, aquilo que aparecer não deve ser para dar chuva.


----------



## vamm (2 Ago 2018 às 21:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Saí de Portalegre por volta das 20h com 38ºC, entretanto, no caminho para Arronches no vale da Ribeira de Caia chegou a baixar até aos 33ºC. Em qualquer local que houvesse um pequeno curso de água sentia-se o fresco mas assim que se chegava a locais mais elevadas era um bafo que não se podia.
> Poeirada com fartura como já se sabe pois nenhuma zona do país se safa de tempo desértico neste momento.
> Máxima de* 43,8ºC*
> ...


Agora ao final do dia é que reparei nas nuvens. Havia bastante virga, ao menos que esta poeira toda faça alguma coisa de jeito.

Ourique segue com 32ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 21:47)

vamm disse:


> Agora ao final do dia é que reparei nas nuvens. Havia bastante virga, ao menos que esta poeira toda faça alguma coisa de jeito.
> 
> Ourique segue com 32ºC e vento nulo.


Sim, agora com o pôr do sol eram visíveis nuvens com virga para oeste e o radar mostra bem isso entre Setúbal e Évora. O sol estava bem filtrado também, enfim, paisagens típicas do Sahara, só faltou estar um camelo à vista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, agora com o pôr do sol eram visíveis nuvens com virga para oeste e o radar mostra bem isso entre Setúbal e Évora. O sol estava bem filtrado também, enfim, paisagens típicas do Sahara, só faltou estar um camelo à vista.


Já agora como são as nuvens com virga? Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora como são as nuvens com virga? Obrigado!


Off-topic:
Vês as linhas de precipitação perto das nuvens mas a partir de um certo ponto, nota-se que desaparecem. Aquilo que o radar mostra até pode ser mesmo precipitação mas com o ar tão seco, evapora antes de chegar ao solo. É bastante frequente ver isso, foi pena hoje não ter conseguido fotografar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Off-topic:
> Vês as linhas de precipitação mas a partir de um certo ponto, nota-se que não chegam ao solo. Aquilo que o radar mostra até pode ser mesmo precipitação mas com o ar tão seco, não chega nada a solo.


Obrigado amigo!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

35.7ºC. A *aumentar*.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 22:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Saí de Portalegre por volta das 20h com 38ºC, entretanto, no caminho para Arronches no vale da Ribeira de Caia chegou a baixar até aos 33ºC. Em qualquer local que houvesse um pequeno curso de água sentia-se o fresco mas assim que se chegava a locais mais elevadas era um bafo que não se podia.
> Poeirada com fartura como já se sabe pois nenhuma zona do país se safa de tempo desértico neste momento.
> Máxima de* 43,8ºC*
> ...


Vou ter é pena dos ciclistas amanhã, fazerem mais de 200 kms entre Beja e Portalegre, vai ser penoso.
A noite segue bastante quente, 35°c ainda


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> 35.7ºC. A *aumentar*.


Vão ser complicadas as próximas noites.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vou ter é pena dos ciclistas amanhã, fazerem mais de 200 kms entre Beja e Portalegre, vai ser penoso.


Atravessar o Alentejo praticamente todo com uma onda de calor desta dimensão.  Aliás, grande parte da volta vai ser passada com temperaturas altíssimas, seja que zona do país for. Devia ter sido adiada, mas enfim, só abrem os olhos quando alguma coisa corre mal.



Davidmpb disse:


> A noite segue bastante quente, 35°c ainda


As próximas noites vão ser muito complicadas, o IPMA dá 31ºC na noite de sexta para sábado, vamos lá ver se o recorde de mínima mais alta em Portalegre, não é batido.
_________
*29,5ºC* por Arronches. Junto ao Rio há pouco estavam 26ºC, estou a 300m dele mas faz grande diferença porque já estou numa zona mais elevada.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2018 às 22:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Atravessar o Alentejo praticamente todo com uma onda de calor desta dimensão.  Aliás, grande parte da volta vai ser passada com temperaturas altíssimas, seja que zona do país for. Devia ter sido adiada, mas enfim, só abrem os olhos quando alguma coisa corre mal.
> 
> 
> As próximas noites vão ser muito complicadas, o IPMA dá 31ºC na noite de sexta para sábado, vamos lá ver se o recorde de mínima mais alta em Portalegre, não é batido.
> ...


É possível que possa ser batido o recorde de temperatura mínima, se não for andará lá muito perto.
Continuo com os mesmos 35°c.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 23:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora como são as nuvens com virga? Obrigado!


Olá Luís, o @joralentejano já respondeu, mas deixo aqui duas fotos. É um fenómeno relativamente comum, certamente que já viste 



Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Olá Luís, o @joralentejano já respondeu, mas deixo aqui duas fotos. É um fenómeno relativamente comum, certamente que já viste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que interessante! Eu já tinha entendido o conceito mas ainda não tinha relacionado com nuvens a sério. Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que interessante! Eu já tinha entendido o conceito mas ainda não tinha relacionado com nuvens a sério. Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


De nada Luís!  As nuvens parece que vertem, literalmente, água. Por vezes aquelas "caudas" são bem mais longas do que as que se vêm nestas fotos, é bonito


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:21)

João Pedro disse:


> De nada Luís!  As nuvens parece que vertem, literalmente, água. Por vezes aquelas "caudas" são bem mais longas do que as que se vêm nestas fotos, é bonito


É muito interessante, estas parecem-me dentes caninos...   mas já percebi, obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 23:56)

*36.1ºC 
*
EMA do IPMA com 34.9ºC também a aumentar.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 01:20)

Viragem do vento, baixou a temperatura vertiginosamente para os 31.9ºC. Ainda assim bem quente.

Edit: Bem... 32.5ºC de novo, virou para Leste, apesar de mais fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2018 às 01:21)

Estremoz: 31,2 ºC por agora...

A máxima de ontem foi de 40,4 ºC, que passa a ser recorde para o mês de Agosto, desde que faço levantamentos (2007); também aqui o início da manhã ficou marcado pela presença de inúmeras virgas.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 01:32)

Nem é preciso dizer mais nada com um gráfico destes. 







33.2ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Ago 2018 às 02:10)

30,9ºC em Marvão a esta hora


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 02:15)

33.6ºC por aqui, mas ora sobe, ora desce, porque o vento está fraco e de direção variável.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 02:40)

*24,6ºC* por aqui, sem vento. 

Em Portalegre, durante 3 horas, na EMA a temperatura só desceu 0,3ºC, agora ás 2 da manhã é que lá desceu mais de 2 graus graças à mudança da direção do vento. Em todas as estações da serra, a temperatura está ainda acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## JPAG (3 Ago 2018 às 03:09)

Boas. Na impossibilidade de poder contribuir com valores de estações, pois aqui em vila viçosa não há nenhuma, contribuo com valores um pouco mais amadores xD 
Como bom alentejano, na possibilidade de poder ficar em casa durante o dia com estas temperaturas, fiquei. Saí de casa apenas às 18h xD mas nas poucas incursões ao quintal durante o dia estava infernal!! 
Fui jantar a Évora às 20h e durante mais de metade do caminho o carro marcou 39/40° áquela hora (o carro inicialmente estava na garagem com 28°). Quando cheguei a Évora, perto das 21h marcava 36°. Jantei, fiz caminho de volta e parei no Redondo, por volta das 22:30h com uns abrasadores 36°. Era para ficar um pouco lá na festa mas estava impossivel de aguentar. Fui direcao Borba beber café e às 23h e pouco estavam lá 35° de acordo com o carro em movimento. 
Quando voltei para vila viçosa à 1:30h ainda nao corria praticamente brisa nenhuma e ainda estavam uns infernais 34°. 
Tenho 24 anos mas confesso que não me lembro de nenhuma noite assim é já passei por muitas ondas de calor aqui no alentejo. Agora as 3h levantou se algum vento e começa finalmente a estar se melhor na rua, mas continua a ser preferível a casa.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 03:16)

32.0ºC. Mesmo com o vento de NE vai descendo, é fraco. Há a possibilidade de bater já hoje o meu recorde de mínima (29.9 e não 30.0 como disse noutro post), mas talvez só amanhã. Bafo insuportável na rua.


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 06:52)

Bom dia, malta do forno 
Ourique abre o olho com 27ºC e vento nulo. Hoje nem para arejar a casa logo de manhã serve


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2018 às 07:27)

Bom dia,

Por Quarteira mínima de 28,7.ºC 

Neste momento sigo com *29,4.ºC*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Ago 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia, por Cuba ontem máxima de 41.9ºC e esta noite nínima de 27.2ºC... agora já vai para os 28.5ºC.
Sem muito mais palavras... calor calor calor


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 08:14)

Odemira bem mais fresquinha com 22ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 08:24)

O efeito do rio Mira na vila é notável. Cá em cima na Boavista dos Pinheiros estão 25,5ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia tórrido

Estas noites das Caraíbas em pleno Alentejo dão cabo de mim, porque não tenho margaritas nem o mar a 50 mts... Em Portalegre, segundo o gráfico da estação do IPMA, a temperatura mais baixa foi de 31 ºC às 7h, mas arrisco a dizer que esteve ainda mais quente no Centro da Cidade. Se não estivesse tão cansado com limpezas e pinturas, duvido que conseguisse descansar alguma coisa de jeito...
Por agora em Arronches, mais de 30 ºC, céu baço cheio de poeiras, as quais se incrementaram de ontem para hoje, fazendo-me temer que fosse fumo de incêndios, os quais felizmente têm sido combativos de forma exemplar e nenhum chegou a ficar descontrolado. 
Vamos ver se o @joralentejano bate hoje o recorde de 45,8 ºC do ano passado. Aposto que sim


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 09:31)

JPAG disse:


> Boas. Na impossibilidade de poder contribuir com valores de estações, pois aqui em vila viçosa não há nenhuma, contribuo com valores um pouco mais amadores xD
> Como bom alentejano, na possibilidade de poder ficar em casa durante o dia com estas temperaturas, fiquei. Saí de casa apenas às 18h xD mas nas poucas incursões ao quintal durante o dia estava infernal!!
> Fui jantar a Évora às 20h e durante mais de metade do caminho o carro marcou 39/40° áquela hora (o carro inicialmente estava na garagem com 28°). Quando cheguei a Évora, perto das 21h marcava 36°. Jantei, fiz caminho de volta e parei no Redondo, por volta das 22:30h com uns abrasadores 36°. Era para ficar um pouco lá na festa mas estava impossivel de aguentar. Fui direcao Borba beber café e às 23h e pouco estavam lá 35° de acordo com o carro em movimento.
> Quando voltei para vila viçosa à 1:30h ainda nao corria praticamente brisa nenhuma e ainda estavam uns infernais 34°.
> Tenho 24 anos mas confesso que não me lembro de nenhuma noite assim é já passei por muitas ondas de calor aqui no alentejo. Agora as 3h levantou se algum vento e começa finalmente a estar se melhor na rua, mas continua a ser preferível a casa.



Off-Topic: Eras jovem, mas em 2003 e na minha região, foram 25 dias consecutivos de temperaturas máximas superiores a 35 ºC, do qual persiste o recorde da Amarela. 
É verdade que o actual evento é mais agressivo, considerando o mês de Julho fresco e que as temperaturas subiram na ordem de 15/20 ºC em poucos dias, mas felizmente serão mais 3 dias. Há que proteger-se, procurar evitar o sol e aguentar como só os Alentejanos estamos preparados para tal  
Excelente descrição


----------



## PTG (3 Ago 2018 às 09:58)

Ontem, máxima de 37,5ºC, longe dos 42ºC que sentiram na parte mais baixa da cidade e mínima de 28,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 11:37)

Mínima de 29.7ºC por aqui, a 0.2ºC de igualar o meu recorde.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *22,1°C*. Tendo em conta as máximas, até desceu bem.

Neste momento, *38,9°C* e cada vez mais poeiras. No ano passado, com uma trovoada, devido à ventania até se ouvia a areia a bater nos vidros das janelas. Vamos lá ver se entre hoje e amanhã não aparece nenhuma, para o bem de tudo, é bom que não.

@Dias Miguel não sei se o recorde é batido, vamos ver.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 11:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de *22,1°C*. Tendo em conta as máximas, até desceu bem.
> 
> Neste momento, *38,9°C* e cada vez mais poeiras. No ano passado, com uma trovoada, devido à ventania até se ouvia a areia a bater nos vidros das janelas. Vamos lá ver se entre hoje e amanhã não aparece nenhuma, para o bem de tudo, é bom que não.
> ...



Tenho quase a certeza que sim. Ontem a estas horas tinhas uma temperatura substancialmente mais baixa e o vento está mais calmo que ontem. Isso irá incrementar a temperatura na zona baixa da vila e considerando a localização da tua casa, irá ser um autêntico forno...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2018 às 11:48)

Estremoz (cidade) com temperatura mínima de 27,8 ºC (valor recorde para o mês de Agosto, que anteriormente era de 27,3 ºC mas que é inferior ao recorde absoluto de 28,6 ºC do dia 6 de Setembro de 2016).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

A máxima da minha estação será para desconsiderar totalmente devido à quase ausência de vento (vento constante regulariza a temperatura). Nunca vi o meu RS a falhar tanto, a estação deve estar a precisar de manutenção, não lhe toco há algum tempo. Ao menos tenho as mínimas.

Ver se edito os recordes depois do evento passar e vou ver o que se passa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Ago 2018 às 11:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> A máxima da minha estação será para desconsiderar totalmente devido à quase ausência de vento (vento constante regulariza a temperatura). Nunca vi o meu RS a falhar tanto, a estação deve estar a precisar de manutenção, não lhe toco há algum tempo. Ao menos tenho as mínimas.
> 
> Ver se edito os recordes depois do evento passar e vou ver o que se passa.


não percebi, por nao haver vento não podes considerar os dados da tua estação?


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:31)

Esperemos que não haja problemas de maior com os ciclistas.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esperemos que não haja problemas de maior com os ciclistas.


A culpa não é só da organização, para a qual adiar um dia de volta seria um pesadelo de logística nesta altura do campeonato e por isso vai "fazer de conta" que não se passa nada e "hope for the best". 
Agora se as equipas e atletas pura e simplesmente se recusassem a correr a conversa já seria outra, o que me quer parecer não ser o caso.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> não percebi, por nao haver vento não podes considerar os dados da tua estação?


Quando o vento diminui, a temperatura aumenta exponencialmente, o que não deveria acontecer. É um problema de ventilação, provavelmente.

De qualquer forma, estabilizou nos 40.3ºC agora.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 13:21)

Não há, nem um bocadinho de vento. É impressionante!  *42,2ºC *


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

A temperatura está uns 2ºC mais alta do que ontem a esta hora. Hoje vai doer... 41.0ºC.


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

Sem vento 
43ºC em Odemira


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Não há, nem um bocadinho de vento. É impressionante!  *42,2ºC *





SpiderVV disse:


> A temperatura está uns 2ºC mais alta do que ontem a esta hora. Hoje vai doer... 41.0ºC.



Vim agora do almoço e é, pura e simplesmente, surreal... É notório que estás ainda mais calor que ontem e torna-se medonho sair para a rua. O termómetro do meu carro esteve sempre a marcar 42 ºC.
Off-Topic: estive a ver o Jornal da Tarde e a reportagem em directo desde Castelo Branco mostrou-me que as pessoas não entende completamente os avisos... Piscina cheia às 13 h, mas sem uma sombra, tudo a grelhar ao Sol... Principalmente crianças... Os pais é que mereciam umas chapadas na cara...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 13:57)

joralentejano disse:


> 42,2ºC



Vais ter mais de 46 ºC até às 17 h


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 14:06)

Impressionante. Alcácer do Sal-IPMA 40,6 ºC às 12 UTC.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 14:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: estive a ver o Jornal da Tarde e a reportagem em directo desde Castelo Branco mostrou-me que as pessoas não entende completamente os avisos... Piscina cheia às 13 h, mas sem uma sombra, tudo a grelhar ao Sol... Principalmente crianças... Os pais é que mereciam umas chapadas na cara...


Ontem a piscina daqui também estava bem cheia. Eu percebo o lado das pessoas não quererem ficar em casa com um tempo destes pois preferem ir refrescar-se na piscina, praia fluvial etc. Não fosse o rés do chão da maioria das casas serem frescos, como é normal pois foram preparadas para tal, em casa estava-se super mal para quem não tem AC, como eu (e ainda nunca senti falta dele pois já estou habituado a isto apesar de ser chato).  Aqui sombras até não faltam e só fica ao sol quem quer mas há certos locais em que arranjar uma sombra é difícil.
______
*43,1ºC* e nada se mexe. Aqui em baixo o carro chegou a marcar 44ºC em andamento.
Rumo aos 46ºC


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vim agora do almoço e é, pura e simplesmente, surreal... É notório que estás ainda mais calor que ontem e torna-se medonho sair para a rua. O termómetro do meu carro esteve sempre a marcar 42 ºC.
> Off-Topic: estive a ver o Jornal da Tarde e a reportagem em directo desde Castelo Branco mostrou-me que as pessoas não entende completamente os avisos... Piscina cheia às 13 h, mas sem uma sombra, tudo a grelhar ao Sol... Principalmente crianças... Os pais é que mereciam umas chapadas na cara...



Torna-se irritante, ver esta descredibilização dos Portugueses face ás condições extremas que estão previstas e aos constantes avisos das Autoridades Competentes. Irresponsáveis que no futuro talvez venham a ter uma surpresa bem desagradável. Oxalá que não.


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vim agora do almoço e é, pura e simplesmente, surreal... É notório que estás ainda mais calor que ontem e torna-se medonho sair para a rua. O termómetro do meu carro esteve sempre a marcar 42 ºC.
> Off-Topic: estive a ver o Jornal da Tarde e a reportagem em directo desde Castelo Branco mostrou-me que as pessoas não entende completamente os avisos... Piscina cheia às 13 h, mas sem uma sombra, tudo a grelhar ao Sol... Principalmente crianças... Os pais é que mereciam umas chapadas na cara...



Palavras para quê?
São "artistas" tugas, cujo cérebro também está sempre de férias... 

Fonte da Telha há pouco (14h10m):


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

E Monchique já está a arder. Zona da Perna Seca (???) perto de Marmelete.


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

vamm disse:


> E Monchique já está a arder. Zona da Perna Seca (???) perto de Marmelete.



2018080033743 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FARO MONCHIQUE Monchique Perna da Negra 2018.08.03 13:32 Mato 117 27 9

9 meios aéreos já


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Tonton disse:


> 2018080033743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso mesmo! Eu ouvi por alto aqui no café onde era, mas é bem visivel daqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 14:31)

41.8ºC mas já chegou aos 42 e picos. Recorde de temperatura máxima batido, vamos ver como fica o de mínima na próxima noite.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 14:37)

Viana do Alentejo-IPMA:

- Ontem 13 UTC:..... 39,5 ºC
- Hoje 13 UTC:......... *41,6 ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Pek disse:


> Viana do Alentejo-IPMA:
> 
> - Ontem 13 UTC:..... 39,5 ºC
> - Hoje 13 UTC:......... *41,6 ºC*



Sempre na crista da onda, Pek 
De ontem para hoje é notória a subida de temperatura, mesmo em poucos graus... Para a semana calha-te a ti


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

Elvas ontem ás 14h UTC, tinha 40,8ºC. Agora ás 13h UTC tinha 41,8ºC. 

*43,7ºC *


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Ago 2018 às 14:47)

*Temperaturas actuais Rede MeteoAlentejo*

*Serpa - 43,2ºC*
*Bemposta - 41,9ºC*
*Beja - 40,6ºC*
*Amareleja - 41,3ºC*
*Mértola - 41,8ºC*
*Moura - 41,6ºC*
*Marvão - 40,2ºC*


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 14:51)

Tonton disse:


> Palavras para quê?
> São "artistas" tugas, cujo cérebro também está sempre de férias...
> 
> Fonte da Telha há pouco (14h10m):


My God... Deve tar uma brasa por lá mesmo junto ao mar.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

42.4ºC por aqui. Novo máximo, mas temporário...


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

Évora-IPMA:

- Ontem 13 UTC:..... 38,3 ºC
- Hoje 13 UTC:......... *41,2 ºC*

Por contraste, Mora desceu: 42,6 ºC ontem vs 40,2 ºC hoje


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 15:03)

remember disse:


> My God... Deve tar uma brasa por lá mesmo junto ao mar.
> 
> Offtopic: alguém sabe para que praia posso ir amanhã, sem estar muito calor e que a água não esteja gelada, na zona do distrito de Lisboa? Setúbal é para esquecer de certeza, é que o IPMA dá 43/44°C para amanhã para aqui...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Santa Cruz está com uma máxima de 27ºC apenas. Parece-me bem. Mais para sul anda já tudo para cima dos trintas.
Mas a água a sul do Tejo estará mais quentinha, é um facto...


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Santa Cruz está com uma máxima de 27ºC apenas. Parece-me bem. Mais para sul anda já tudo para cima dos trintas.
> Mas a água a sul do Tejo estará mais quentinha, é um facto...


Obrigado, só depois reparei que estava no tópico errado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 15:08)

42.5ºC. Vento fraco a moderado, variável...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

*44,6ºC*. Continua a ausência de vento.

Elvas com 43,2ºC ás 14h (UTC). A máxima de ontem foi de 42,6ºC.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 15:37)

Não sei se hei-de colocar aqui neste tópico, por que está na transição do Litoral Centro para o Sul, mas a estação de Pegões do IPMA registava o valor mais alto da rede IPMA com *+43,5ºC* ás 14UTC!


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

joralentejano disse:


> *44,6ºC*. Continua a ausência de vento.



Até às 16 h, se não houver vento, vais chegar aos 45,5 ºC...


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

El Granado, estação de AEMET na raia do Guadiana junto a Pomarão (Beja): *44,8 ºC*. Na verdade, pode-se dizer que é a estação de Pomarão, porque é muito mais perto desta aldeia que de El Granado.

Edito com a localização:


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

Às 14 h, Alcácer do Sal com uns fresquinhos 43,7 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

Até ao momento foi aos *44,9ºC*
Neste momento, desceu para* 44,7ºC* devido ao aparecimento de algum vento de NW.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

44,5ºC em Serpa


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

42.0ºC, vai descendo devido à intensificação do vento de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Pouca dura. *45,2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Pek disse:


> El Granado, estação de AEMET na raia do Guadiana junto a Pomarão (Beja): *44,8 ºC*. Na verdade, pode-se dizer que é a estação de Pomarão, porque é muito mais perto desta aldeia que de El Granado.
> 
> Edito com a localização:



Ou seja, mais vale Portugal ficar com a estação!


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Pouca dura. *45,2ºC*



Tive um pouco desse sensação o ano passado quando fui passar uns dias a Idanha-a-nova. Na altura, coloquei o sensor da Auriol á sombra e registou 44ºC, era mesmo impossível andar na rua. O ar era tão quente, que entrava pelos pulmões e parece que queimava.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ou seja, mais vale Portugal ficar com a estação!


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

joralentejano disse:


> *45,2ºC*



É desta que ultrapassas o anterior recorde 
Parece-me que irei passar pela Fonte do Neptuno e dar um duche antes de ir para Portalegre 



SpiderVV disse:


> 42.0ºC, vai descendo devido à intensificação do vento de NW.



Continua o vento ou parou?? Se continuasse desse quadrante, a noite seria mais calma do que a passada...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:38)

Continua mas enfraqueceu um pouco... 42.7ºC. Infelizmente está previsto que o vento volte a ficar de Leste durante a noite. O IPMA dá mínima de 31ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA dá mínima de 31ºC.



Off-Topic: É desta que vou para dormir para o lago do Tarro... 

@SpiderVV, se assim for, teremos condições para recorde na mínima em Portalegre? Qual é o valor?


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

*SERPA 44,9ºC*


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

*45,5 ºC *em Pomarão-El Granado. O forno do Guadiana ao máximo.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: É desta que vou para dormir para o lago do Tarro...
> 
> @SpiderVV, se assim for, teremos condições para recorde na mínima em Portalegre? Qual é o valor?


Não tenho a certeza, é difícil encontrar dados oficiais sobre isso porque Faro acabou por ter a mínima maior em 2004. Mas acho que ronda os 31-32ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tenho a certeza, é difícil encontrar dados oficiais sobre isso porque Faro acabou por ter a mínima maior em 2004. Mas acho que ronda os 31-32ºC.



32,2 ºC em 26/07/2004. Creio que o recorde em Portalegre anda na casa dos 31,5 ºC...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:49)

Pek disse:


> *45,5 ºC *em Pomarão-El Granado. O forno do Guadiana ao máximo.



No Parque Nacional do Guadiana, esta estação WU já registou *46,2ºC.
*
Ontem só ficou nos 42,5ºC, pelo que acho bastante fiável. Vales do Guadiana e Sado estão a dar tudo hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> 32,2 ºC em 26/07/2004. Creio que o recorde em Portalegre anda na casa dos 31,5 ºC...


Penso que é 30,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

Uma vez vi um almanaque que tinha os registos de várias estações portuguesas desde que têm dados na OMM, e penso que vi algo tipo perto de 32ºC em 1984.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

Espectacular Alcácer do Sal, 44,9 ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que é 30,7ºC


Sim, pelo menos esse foi o valor em agosto de 2003, não creio que tenha sido batido até então.
Edit: Quer dizer, segundo o relatório do IPMA de 2003, é esses 30,7ºC, mas no de 2004 diz que é de 30,6ºC...


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 17:03)

Pek disse:


> Espectacular Alcácer do Sal, 44,9 ºC


Era mesmo isso que estava a ver, certamente amanhã saberemos a máxima e acredito que passe dos *+45ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

Thomar disse:


> Era mesmo isso que estava a ver, certamente amanhã saberemos a máxima e acredito que passe dos *+45ºC*.


Passa de certeza, talvez chegue aos 46°C.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 17:16)

43.2ºC.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 17:42)

*46,4 ºC *em Pomarão-El Granado.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 17:57)

Elvas deixa sempre de reportar ás 15h (UTC) 

Máxima de *45,5ºC*. 

Neste momento, *44,7ºC* com vento fraco de NW. Já se estão a formar células mas com a poeirada não se vê nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 18:14)

41.7ºC já a descer lentamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

Hoje é o dia do baixo alentejo, creio que amanhã vemos muitas máximas de 44ºC a 46ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 18:58)

Já se consegue visualizar qualquer coisa. Bigorna da célula que cresceu na zona de Zebreira e algumas pequenas torres:






*41,5ºC* e vai correndo uma aragem de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 19:11)

40.1ºC, mais baixo do que ontem a esta hora, ajudada pelo vento de NW. Se o vento de NW se mantivesse aqui, a mínima até iria conseguir ser bem mais baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de brasa e uma noite quente.

Máxima: 35.9ºC
mínima: 25.4ºC
actual: 33.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 20:10)

Ainda com vento de NW, 37.6ºC a baixar. Há de ser hoje no dia mais quente que tenho inversão térmica.


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

Odemira às 17h com 38ºC
Ourique às 19h com 39,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2018 às 20:24)

Na Fóia, às 20 h estavam 31.1ºC, vento de NE e humidade nos 20%.


----------



## Sulman (3 Ago 2018 às 20:30)

Arraiolos, neste momento *40.5º*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Ago 2018 às 20:44)

Por Cuba a máxima foi de 43.9ºC... pelas 13h rumei ao Algarve (MG), e o ponto onde a temperatura do carro (que vale o que vale) foi maior foi mesmo depois de Mértola e bateu nos 47.0ºC... por isso não estranho nada esses 46.4ºC no Pomarão! Veremos como será a noite, aqui pelo algarve para já bem mais fresco e agradável, ainda em situação de levante.


----------



## aoc36 (3 Ago 2018 às 21:04)

Por Albufeira tempo aínda mt quente e abafado. Sigo com 31.8


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Ago 2018 às 21:56)

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/2018/08/03/temperaturas-maxima-registadas-hoje-3-de-agosto/


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje é o dia do baixo alentejo, creio que amanhã vemos muitas máximas de 44ºC a 46ºC.


Amanhã o dia deverá ser idêntico ao de hoje ou um pouco mais quente. Até Segunda-feira, mais de 40ºC todos os dias por aqui mas terça já desce significativamente. Finalmente já estão previstas temperaturas mais frescas e espero que seja para ficar o resto do verão porque isto é tudo menos agradável.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 22:25)

Boa Noite,
E assim terminou o dia mais quente do ano (até ao momento). Falta pouco para parecer a savana 


















Hoje, nem junto ao rio estava fresco. Sigo neste momento com *32,9ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 22:32)




----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 22:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Uma vergonha isto. A sério que me faz ferver o sangue...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Uma vergonha isto. A sério que me faz ferver o sangue...



Sim de facto, com este calor todo mercia, uma resposta á altura, não podemos esquecer sempre que em cima de cada bicicleta segue uma vida, que ao fazer 200 km, não é tarefa fácil, nem sempre a questão de logística por parte da organização deveria de servir de desculpas com tal.
Uma coisa é em anos anteriores com temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºC, outra coisa é ultrapassarem a barreira dos 40ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

35.0ºC e 31% humidade. Um pouco menos temperatura do que ontem, e mais humidade. Vento de Norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim de facto, com este calor todo mercia, uma resposta á altura, não podemos esquecer sempre que em cima de cada bicicleta segue uma vida, que ao fazer 200 km, não é tarefa fácil, nem sempre a questão de logística por parte da organização deveria de servir de desculpas com tal.
> Uma coisa é em anos anteriores com temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºC, outra coisa é ultrapassarem a barreira dos 40ºC.


Foi preciso um grande sacrifício, para os ciclistas terminarem a prova,  fazer mais de 200 kms perante este calor tórrido, é bastante penoso.
Dadas as circunstâncias até acabou por correr tudo bem, muito graças aos aos bombeiros também.
Os ciclistas beberam cerca de 15 litros de água cada um, só para se ter uma ideia.


----------



## GoN_dC (3 Ago 2018 às 23:05)

Ainda 29,2ºC. Outra noite penosa para dormir.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 23:05)

34.7ºC, já está menos do que ontem. Interessante... Veremos como evolui a noite, não é que não seja uma temperatura insuportável na mesma.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

Nevermind about that. 35.4ºC com intensificação do vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 23:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nevermind about that. 35.4ºC com intensificação do vento.


Que temperatura pornográfica na tua estação...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

Ainda não são os 36 e picos de ontem mas está quase. Já intensificou e virou o vento. Se não houver qualquer outra viragem para NW, deve ser esta noite mesmo que os 31ºC de mínima previstos se verificam.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Ago 2018 às 00:12)

Bem, o vento rodou para WNW e a temperatura começou a subir em Faro (cidade)...

00:10 e estão 34,7ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

35.3ºC, já baixou mais um pouco (já tive 35.8). Qualquer pequena brisa de Oeste influencia a temperatura... o mesmo se aplica para brisas do quadrante leste. Direção média de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 00:59)

35.2ºC com 30 km/h de nordeste, a sensação lá fora é surreal. Está calor ao ponto de parecer que há sol, e o vento parece que está a ferver.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 02:38)

O vento tem estado sempre nulo mas a temperatura não desce quase nada, só isto demonstra a quantidade de calor acumulado. Ambiente mais fresco, só em locais abrigados e junto a cursos de água. 
*28,1ºC* atuais. 

As estações de Portalegre lá vão andando nos 33/35ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 03:06)

A mínima de Portalegre (EMA) foi de 30.7ºC na onda de calor de 2003, acho que esse recorde está em risco se a temperatura não descer muito mais. Estou até surpreendido com os valores da RUEMA Portalegre/Cidade, que costuma inverter sempre devido a estar abrigada.

Estão 34.9ºC por aqui há muito, muito tempo. Varia por vezes 0.1ºC. Vento constante de nordeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 07:12)

Bom dia,

Temperatura mínima por Quarteira de 28,9.ºC

Neste momento já sobe estão uns abafados *32,5.ºC *

Vento fraco.


----------



## AMFC (4 Ago 2018 às 07:19)

Sagres com 31.1 neste momento ??? Incrivel


----------



## MikeCT (4 Ago 2018 às 08:23)

Ás 7 da manhã estavam 35,3ºC em Faro (cidade)...
 Neste momento estão 36,3ºC e o vento é nulo...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Ago 2018 às 08:30)

Mínima por Cuba de 28.2ºC! Mais 0.9 do que ontem... será o valor mais elevado deste evento espero.
Impressionante os valores que por aqui vão colocando... ontem ainda fui a Faro pelas 23:30h e ao passar na A22 junto à saida para Olhão o valor no carro subiu aos 36.5. Quando regressei a Monte Gordo às 02:15 marcava 31.5.
Hoje deverá ser o dia da maior máxima pelo Alentejo, veremos se toco nos 45ºC (nem sei se quero tal coisa ou não...)


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 09:45)

Boas,
Noite infernal por aqui, a estação de Portalegre andou toda a noite na casa dos 32/33°c.
Que passe rápido este tormento, que não faz bem às pessoas, aos animais, a nada!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 09:52)

Mínima de *31.8°C*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 10:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> E assim terminou o dia mais quente do ano (até ao momento). Falta pouco para parecer a savana
> 
> 
> ...



Tem tanto de fantásticas, como de assustadoras!  Fantásticas como sempre


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2018 às 10:33)

Bom dia

Depois de mais uma madrugada com mínimas altas, com 28ºC em Carvoeiro e 22ºC no Sítio das Fontes, sigo neste momento, às 10h30 da manhã, já com uns incríveis 40,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 36,9ºC em Carvoeiro! Isto promete!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 11:06)

Às 10h, Sagres era a segunda estação mais quente do IPMA, com *35,8ºC. * A mais quente era Portalegre (cidade) com 36,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 11:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tem tanto de fantásticas, como de assustadoras!  Fantásticas como sempre


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia,
Noites horríveis, uma pessoa mal consegue dormir com tanto calor. 
Mínima de *25,8°C*. Nunca tinha tido uma mínima tão alta, é impressionante!

Neste momento estão *41,8°C* e não há vento. Hoje ainda deve ser pior que ontem e a temperatura atual mostra bem isso.


----------



## sielwolf (4 Ago 2018 às 11:41)

Sítio das Fontes em Lagoa segue com 43,2°C

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

Meteofontes, está fresquinho...


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 11:50)

Portalegre (cidade) - IPMA:

- Ontem 10 UTC:..... 34,4 ºC
- Hoje 10 UTC:......... *40,0 ºC

*


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Vamos a ritmo de recorde


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 11:55)

Portel - IPMA:

- Ontem 10 UTC:..... 34,6 ºC
- Hoje 10 UTC:......... *38,6 ºC*

E muitas outras estações. Valores impressionantes.


----------



## JPAG (4 Ago 2018 às 11:56)

Bom dia.
Vale o que vale, mas acabei de vir da aldeia dos meus avós no concelho do Alandroal, onde as temperaturas sao sempre muito mais quentes que no concelho, numa zona de vale, e o carro ja marcava 42° às 11:30h. Aqui em vila vicosa agora 41°. 
Para quem mal conseguiu dormir esta noite este calor torna se insuportável.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Máxima de hoje em Sitio das Fontes - Lagoa (Meteoclimatic): *43.4ºC*. Agora 42,1 ºC.


----------



## sielwolf (4 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Pek disse:


> Máxima de hoje em Sitio das Fontes - Lagoa (Meteoclimatic): *43.4ºC*. Agora 42,1 ºC.


40,2ºC neste momento


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:26)

sielwolf disse:


> 40,2ºC neste momento



Brisas e ventos , mas esses valores indicam claramente o tremendo potencial da situação.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 12:26)

Sagres (IPMA) com 39,4ºC ao meio-dia, de referir que marcava 25,3ºC às 9 da noite de ontem e tem vindo a subir desde esse momento!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 12:27)

Nos dias anteriores, as poeiras estiveram sempre em altura tornando a visibilidade para certos locais boa, hoje, já está ao nível do solo e mal se vê a Serra de S. Mamede. Se nos outros dias, já parecia o deserto, hoje ainda parece mais.

*43,2ºC*. Que loucura, nem são 13h. Aqui não há brisas marítimas para a fazer descer, vai ser sempre a subir...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Pek disse:


> Máxima de hoje em Sitio das Fontes - Lagoa (Meteoclimatic): *43.4ºC*. Agora 42,1 ºC.


Espetacular!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima de *31.8°C*.


De acordo com os dados da Ogimet, a estação do IPMA relatou uma temperatura mínima de 32.2ºC, sendo que pulverizou o seu recorde anterior e igualou o recorde nacional de Faro!


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

Portalegre (cidade) - IPMA:

- Ontem 11 UTC:..... 36,7 ºC
- Hoje 11 UTC:......... *41,9 ºC*

Amareleja, Viana do Alentejo e outras com o modo "forno" também ativado


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> De acordo com os dados da Ogimet, a estação do IPMA relatou uma temperatura mínima de 32.2ºC, sendo que pulverizou o seu recorde anterior e igualou o recorde nacional de Faro!


Onde viste isso? Eu ainda só vi dados atualizados até às 6 UTC (7 da manhã), e às 7 UTC a estação ainda tinha 32,5ºC no site do IPMA.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

Mértola - MeteoAlentejo:.. *43,8 ºC *
Serpa - MeteoAlentejo:..... *43,1 ºC
*
Hoje é o dia


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 12:47)

Alerta Amarelo devido a possibilidades de trovoadas. Vamos lá ver...
*43,4ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> De acordo com os dados da Ogimet, a estação do IPMA relatou uma temperatura mínima de 32.2ºC, sendo que pulverizou o seu recorde anterior e igualou o recorde nacional de Faro!



Invejosos, sempre com inveja dos algarvios.   Algum dia, Faro vai novamente ficar isolado. 

Aqui, na minha terriola, é o lugar mais fresco do Algarve e um dos mais frescos do país.  Olhão é 3º local mais fresco e abaixo dos 30ºC segundo o IPMA. Sabe bem, viver em Olhão.  

Fóia com 18% de humidade,36.4ºC e vento de SE, horrível para o incêndio.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Alerta Amarelo devido a possibilidades de trovoadas. Vamos lá ver...
> *43,4ºC *



Isso é, a nebulosidade da evolução é o que pode impedir que todo o potencial "termométrico" do dia de hoje se desenvolva. Estaremos atentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:54)

Fica aqui, uma curiosidade:

11UTC:

Sagres: 39.4ºC
Olhão: 29.6ºC

Não deixa de ser impressionante, uma diferença de quase 10ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

Só me apetece hibernar!


----------



## PTG (4 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

Ontem máxima de 38,6 C e minima hoje de 32,1 C. Um novo record!!! Espero que rapidamente a temperatura baixe....


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 12:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde viste isso? Eu ainda só vi dados atualizados até às 6 UTC (7 da manhã), e às 7 UTC a estação ainda tinha 32,5ºC no site do IPMA.


https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08571&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2018&mes=08&day=04&hora=12

Report de Tmin (não instantânea) das 6z.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 13:00)

Alcácer do Sal subiu quase 6ºC em 1 hora. 
de 33,4ºC para *39,1ºC*
___________
Entretanto, no que diz respeito ás trovoadas, este mapa não está famoso:









Pek disse:


> Isso é, a nebulosidade da evolução é o que pode impedir que todo o potencial "termométrico" do dia de hoje se desenvolva. Estaremos atentos.


Se aparecer alguma coisa, deverá ser mais ao final do dia, após as máximas terem sido atingidas tal como ontem. Com tanta poeira, até se pode estar a desenvolver algo de significativo que ninguém se apercebe, a não ser através do radar ou satélite. Mas para o bem das florestas, era bom que não aparecesse nada...
_________
*43,7ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 13:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08571&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2018&mes=08&day=04&hora=12
> 
> Report de Tmin (não instantânea) das 6z.


Sim, o que queria dizer é que a temperatura até às 7 ainda poderia ter tido algum momento em que baixasse desse valor, como ocorreu no dia anterior, aliás.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 13:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, o que queria dizer é que a temperatura até às 7 ainda poderia ter tido algum momento em que baixasse desse valor, como ocorreu no dia anterior, aliás.


Nope, por isso até enviei o link com o resto dos reports até às 11z, a temperatura acabou por aumentar


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Alcácer do Sal subiu quase 6ºC em 1 hora.
> de 33,4ºC para *39,1ºC*
> ___________
> Entretanto, no que diz respeito ás trovoadas, este mapa não está famoso:
> ...



Esse mapa, seria catastrófico para o incêndio em Monchique, com as elevadas temperaturas que se encontram no Barlavento algarvio seria um verdadeiro barril de pólvora para toda essa zona.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nope, por isso até enviei o link com o resto dos reports até às 11z, a temperatura acabou por aumentar


Entendido! A não ser que desça até à meia-noite, temos recorde igualado... ou ultrapassado, porque para variar o IPMA apresenta valores diferentes da mínima histórica de Faro em julho de 2004 (32,2ºC na sua página de extremos, mas 32ºC no relatório produzido nesse ano)...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 13:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse mapa, seria catastrófico para o incêndio em Monchique, com as elevadas temperaturas que se encontram no Barlavento algarvio seria um verdadeiro barril de pólvora para toda essa zona.


É verdade....
Não costuma errar muito mesmo em situações de instabilidade, ontem por exemplo, acertou em cheio com algumas células a desenvolverem-se na Beira Baixa. Esperemos mesmo que isto não se concretize.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Alcácer do Sal subiu quase 6ºC em 1 hora.
> de 33,4ºC para *39,1ºC*
> ___________
> Entretanto, no que diz respeito ás trovoadas, este mapa não está famoso:
> ...



Simulação IR de AROME:






Poderiam começar a se formar por volta das 15 ou 16 horas (horário de Portugal), mas afetariam principalmente as temperaturas das zonas oeste, norte e noroeste da região, e não tanto as do vale do Guadiana.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

*44,3ºC*.  Insuportável lá fora. É hoje que digo adeus aos 45,8ºC, nunca pensei que fosse logo no ano a seguir e muito menos com o verão que se tem tido.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

Viana do Alentejo com *+43,5ºC* , dados IPMA 12UTC!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 13:36)

*42.2ºC.*


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 13:45)

Odemira segue assim 
Está insuportável, não corre uma brisa, nada!


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 13:54)

Serpa - MeteoAlentejo: 44,9 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 13:54)

*45,1ºC*. Está tudo louco, não se pode estar lá fora.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

O IPMA prevê mínima de 31 outra vez para a noite que vem, com o calor acumulado de hoje... 

42.1ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

NOVO RECORDE DE TEMPERATURA EM SERPA 
*45,2ºC*


----------



## AMFC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

Boas alguem sabe o Maximo historico de Sagres ? Obg


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Primeiras células em desenvolvimento perto de Portalegre:


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

Pek disse:


> Primeiras células em desenvolvimento perto de Portalegre:


Sim, já vou vendo nuvens convectivas a sul


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

Cá estão elas:




Abri a janela e foi isto 




___________
*45,5ºC*. Um horror....


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Cá estão elas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neste momento não é só o Alentejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

A electricidade acaba de falhar aqui por momentos, deve estar tudo em sobrecarga...


----------



## Eclipse (4 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

Alcácer do Sal IPMA com 44,3 ºC as 13 UTC... Tem vindo a ganhar gás nas últimas horas


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Neste momento não é só o Alentejo.


É verdade, neste caso é generalizado!  Mas pronto, como estou no Alentejo, faz sentido eheh


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

Até agora nem sequer têm assinaturas no radar, as nuvens, ainda não se conseguem desenvolver. 43.0ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Até ao momento, já registei valores recorde para Sitio das Fontes e Carvoeiro, com 43,4ºC e 37,3ºC respectivamente, esta manhã. Agora o vento está com componente de SE em ambas a estações e está nos 38ºC. A ver se roda a Norte e sobe outra vez...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

*45,3ºC NOVO RECORDE EM SERPA*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

*45,8ºC* aqui prestes a ultrapassar o recorde. Já desceu algumas vezes porque as nuvens vão aparecendo e já taparam o sol.

Ás 14h UTC Portalegre (cidade) seguia com 43,7ºC e Elvas com 43,5ºC. É uma pena Elvas perder sempre sinal a partir das 15h UTC.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

Alcácer do Sal - IPMA: *45,1 ºC* (14:00 UTC)


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

Começa a surgir alguma convecção. Temperatura baixou ligeiramente para os 35,5ºC

Espero que a convecção não troque as voltas aos bombeiros em Monchique.


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

de momento os 47,3ºC da Amareleja parecem inalcansáveis...


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 16:13)

atenção às estações do baixo alentejo... está a entrar uma brisa de norte.
ainda podem dar mais.

a Amareleja (2003) pode cair.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 16:14)

Bati o recorde da minha estação de Beja (instalada desde 2015): 42,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:15)

Célula a vir direita a esta zona.






Pelo relato de um membro em V.V. Ródão não é trovoada seca pelo menos. 42.9ºC.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Ago 2018 às 16:16)

45.0ºC medidos em Cuba... nunca pensei... wow...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

Agreste disse:


> atenção às estações do baixo alentejo... está a entrar uma brisa de norte.
> ainda podem dar mais.
> 
> a Amareleja (2003) pode cair.


Duvido.... tive 45,6ºC já baixei para 45,1ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Já se dissipou mais um pouco, mas confesso que não me agrada o comboio de células em São Mamede. 43.1ºC.

44.2ºC em Portalegre/Cidade!


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Pelas 15h estavam 46ºC na Boavista dos Pinheiros 

A trabalhar num armazém com esta brasa, é andar a escorrer suor por sitios que nem sequer eu sabia que existiam


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Familiares já me relatam trovoada audível no norte do distrito.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

*46,6 ºC *em Pomarão-El Granado (AEMET)


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Máxima de* 46,1ºC *Novo recorde, não se pode estar na rua porque sufoca...

Os bombeiros saíram agora mesmo. Neste momento, *45,6ºC* com algum vento de NW a intensificar-se. Penso que aquelas células a dirigirem-se para sul não vão dar bom resultado se continuarem a crescer.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

Agreste disse:


> de momento os 47,3ºC da Amareleja parecem inalcansáveis...



Alvega: 46,4ºC 16:00
O registo da Amareleja pode ser perfeitamente batido.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 16:36)

Já oiço alguns roncos


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:41)

O céu começa a cobrir por aqui. Esperemos que as células não causem muitos transtornos, parecem bem intensas. 43.1ºC e vento moderado de NNE.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

ouvem-se trovoes em Serpa
Já chove em Beja


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

Céu começa a ficar bastante escuro, e os roncos ouvem-se bem


----------



## Walker (4 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

Zona de Aljustrel granizo, grande ventania, sem trovoada por enquanto!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

Nos últimos 30min também registei uma descida para 43 altos... deve ser alguma nebulosidade. Pelo radar na Vidigueira há qualquer coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

Incêndio em Nisa e em Comenda, Gavião. 41.6ºC em descida devido às nuvens densas.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

E começa a chover por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Também já chove por aqui, com rajadas de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

Belos roncos. Chove, mas está tanto calor que nem se sente, e assim que chega ao chão evapora. Assim claro que está a haver incêndios em vários pontos! 38.3ºC.

Edit: Que estrondo!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

Alguns bons roncos, o vento já me derrubou as flores


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 17:13)

Cenário por aqui, há um incêndio aqui perto pois vê-se daqui fumo




Cenário a norte





*43,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Belos roncos. Chove, mas está tanto calor que nem se sente, e assim que chega ao chão evapora. Assim claro que está a haver incêndios em vários pontos! 38.3ºC.
> 
> Edit: Que estrondo!


Com sorte, ainda fazes a mínima agora


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Ago 2018 às 17:22)

Foi batido mais um recorde. Évora, 45.5°
Segundo a estação do Centro de Geofísica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

nebulosidade difusa vista da praia de Faro para norte...

parecem trovoadas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

Agreste disse:


> nebulosidade difusa vista da praia de Faro para norte...
> 
> parecem trovoadas.


Confirmo o mesmo cenário desde Quarteira


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 17:39)

Que grande ventania repentina, céu nublado. *41,1ºC *


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

Cada vez ouço mais sirenes, talvez a ir para o incêndio da Aldeia da Mata que está intenso, ou o incêndio de San Vicente de Alcantara/Jola do outro lado do PNSSM. 37.8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Convecção a Este-Sudeste de Manta Rota (foto). Também existe para NW, mas não fica perceptível na foto por causa do Sol. 

Ambiente bastante agradável, não está muito calor (a poeira ajuda) e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 17:56)

Badajoz cidade - AEMET: 46,0 ºC. Elvas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Convecção a Este-Sudeste de Manta Rota (foto). Também existe para NW, mas não fica perceptível na foto por causa do Sol.
> 
> Ambiente bastante agradável, não está muito calor (a poeira ajuda) e vento fraco de Oeste.



Parece que a célula da foto está a produzir trovoada, já ouvi mais que uma vez um ruído semelhante a trovões e não fui o único.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 18:00)

Pek disse:


> Badajoz cidade - AEMET: 46,0 ºC. Elvas?


Elvas desaparece sempre do mapa a partir das 15h UTC, todos os dias tem sido assim, não sei porquê. No dia a seguir costuma ter sempre os registos mas ontem já não apareceram.


----------



## redragon (4 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Elvas desaparece sempre do mapa a partir das 15h UTC, todos os dias tem sido assim, não sei porquê. No dia a seguir costuma ter sempre os registos mas ontem já não apareceram.


 Sim, já ontem foi igual....
Parece q vem aí trovoada....ehehehe


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:08)

Aragem agradável vinda algures de oeste. Para terra vê se bastante escuridão ainda sem grande assinatura no radar, nas parecee vir para ca (ilha da Armona)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 18:16)

Já com o Sol escondido, é possível ter uma melhor percepção do cenário a Norte (Manta Rota). Mal o Sol se escondeu, começou o trânsito intenso no passadiço para o regresso a casa


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 18:17)

Por aqui já nos relataram que se ouvem vários roncos.
O calor continua insuportável! 44ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 18:18)

Rajada de 45km/h em Serpa


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 18:18)

A propósito, a estação de AEMET da cidade de Badajoz fica exatamente a 2 km de distância da raia:


----------



## romeupaz (4 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Levanta-se vento... adeus sol
Praia verde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Já tenho precipitação acumulada na Herdade da Bemposta:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-realherdade/


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:37)

Em Olhão, sem sol e com ar de trovoada a norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

Temperatura estagnada  nos 37.8ºC. Continuam as células à volta mas apenas isso, já mais nenhuma passou perto o suficiente.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

E oiço a sirene dos bombeiros, não estou a gostar disto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

Existe descargas eléctricas na Serra de Monchique. Tal, como a previsão da AEMET.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 18:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> E oiço a sirene dos bombeiros, não estou a gostar disto.


O incêndio do lado espanhol do PNSSM (ver tópico dos incêndios) penso que ainda não está extinto, nem os dois do Monte da Pedra.

Edit:


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2018 às 18:44)

Para além do calor, temos trovoadas em desenvolvimento no Baixo Alentejo e interior Algarvio neste momento. Aqui em SIlves já se ouve roncar. Situação nada favorável aos incêndios! Em Silves já "chovem" "cinzas" do incêndio de Monchique!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 18:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio do lado espanhol do PNSSM (ver tópico dos incêndios) penso que ainda não está extinto, nem os dois do Monte da Pedra.
> 
> Edit:


Obrigado, espero que o consigam resolver rapidamente, estas trovoadas secas eram totalmente dispensáveis.


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Também oiço trovoada ao longe e caiem cinzas. 

Infelizmente o cenário é este.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Quedas de árvores em Campo Maior e Fronteira, segundo o site da proteção civil, exatamente em zonas onde têm passado células. O cenário do incêndio de La Codosera não está nada famoso, foi sorte as células terem-se dissipado senão com o vento iriam complicar ainda mais.
Entretanto, mais para sul há várias células mas com o radar de Loulé off mal aparecem no radar. 

*39,3ºC* e vento praticante nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 18:52)

A sirene deve ter sido por causa de um incêndio que apareceu agora a SE de Sousel. Apareceram mais umas imagens do incêndio de Jola/San Vicente e está tudo menos bom.

Ainda 37.8ºC por aqui com vento de Norte moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 18:52)

Já se ouvem roncos por Quarteira, ambiente abafado e levantou-se vento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

Por aqui (Manta Rota) a célula está a passar ao lado, sem roncos audíveis (também com tanto barulho na praia seria difícil). O vento entretanto rodou para S-SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

Rajadas de vento forte aqui com aumento da temperatura, wtf?

38.1ºC e 48 km/h.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

Chovr torrencial em Albufeira com vento com bastante intensidade e trovoada


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

Rajadas de vento muito forte!  *82 km/h*


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

Isto foi um microburst, de certeza, na zona industrial há areia levantada por metros e metros no ar. Chove fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 19:03)

Forte chuvada com trovoada a mistura !

Tudo a fugir da praia ..


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 19:04)

ouvida trovoada em faro.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 19:04)

Fortes rajadas de vento! E chove...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isto foi um microburst, de certeza, na zona industrial há areia levantada por metros e metros no ar. Chove fraco.


Por aqui também.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 19:07)

Há aqui comportamento típico de convecção severa, já estou de volta aos 38.0ºC depois de ter estado nos 36.8ºC durante o evento, em conjunto com as rajadas de vento e o facto da humidade ter _*descido*_ e não subido.


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:08)

Para já é este o cenário, sem chuva e sem trovoada, pelo menos que eu tenha ouvido até agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 19:11)

38.5ºC, aumenta que nem uma flecha.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 19:15)

Aviso laranja de trovoada em Portalegre.


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 19:19)

Trovoada mais próxima e já pinga.


----------



## JCARL (4 Ago 2018 às 19:19)

Aqui também 38,1ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 19:19)

aqui na zona de faro está a dissipar-se... julgo eu.


----------



## Rajujas (4 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

3/4 do céu coberto de uma mistura de cinza e nuvens. Ouço trovejar ao longe desde as 18h30 (na direcção de Monchique). Vento quase inexistente à excepção de um pequeno evento de vento moderado que durou poucos minutos, há cerca de meia hora atrás.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Trovoada novamente a aproximar-se, e esta parece vir mais forte.
Pingas enormes


----------



## PapoilaVerde (4 Ago 2018 às 19:36)

Ouve-se trovoada em Alvor, sem chuva para já.


----------



## Rajujas (4 Ago 2018 às 19:39)

Aqui já chove... cinza...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:43)




----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 19:52)

Que vendaval louco se levantou do nada. Vento a "ferver", muito quente!


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 20:00)

Uma tempestade brutal agora em Ourique! Muito vento! Mas mesmo muito vento! Remoinhos por todo o lado, muita chuva e granizo! Acabei de chegar e nunca vi isto na vida


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

Ventania louca! Vi chapas a voar agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 20:05)

Vento quentíssimo de Noroeste 

Temperatura disparou sigo com 37.ºC


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

Antes de Garvão estavam 40ºC, assim que passei e vi a estrada molhada, ramos e tudo mais, era ver a temperatura a descer para os 34ºC.
Muitos trovões agora.

Aspecto do céu antes de chegar a Ourique


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

Quem vê de longe nem nota que este monstro vem a caminho! As poeiras tapam bem isto!
Quando estava a chegar, andavam a apanhar mesas e cadeiras que voaram da esplanada das bombas de gasolina.

Agora ouvem-se roncos e vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

Finalmente!!! Mudei de operador de telecomunicações em casa e já tenho a minha estação certinha a debitar dados para o WU!!! 

Manta Rota!

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Finalmente!!! Mudei de operador de telecomunicações em casa e já tenho a minha estação certinha a debitar dados para o WU!!!
> 
> Manta Rota!
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9



Grande jeito que me vai dar nestes dias! Apesar de não estar tão próxima do mar como a casa onde estou, é um excelente ponto de referência. 

Sigo com 26,0ºC, muito boa temperatura, tendo em conta que na noite passa tive mínima de 27,1ºC (em Loures).


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 20:37)

*41.6.ºC* no Carvoeiro 

Aqui 37,5.ºC nota-se o mar picado ao largo fruto da forte nortada


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia com poeira e o céu tornou-se nublado a partir do meio da tarde.

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 26.4ºC
actual: 28.5ºC

A nortada se chega aqui, morro.


----------



## PTG (4 Ago 2018 às 20:41)

Máxima 39,5C. Na parte baixa da cidade, seguramente, ultrapassou os 40 e muitos graus. Hoje a mínima deve bater o record de ontem.  A caminho do Crato o carro marcou 46C , no Crato chovia e a temperatura desceu para os 23/24C para subir para os 41C uns quilometros mais a frente. Uma tarde extraordinária que espero que nao se repita tao depressa.


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

O vento é tão quente que até arde. E o ambiente na rua é super abafado. A água da chuva começa a evaporar e até se sente.

Neste momento a sul


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *41.6.ºC* no Carvoeiro



Que brutalidade!


----------



## MikeCT (4 Ago 2018 às 20:52)

Estão 34,6ºC em Faro cidade e a NW vão se vendo uns relâmpagos e uma célula a descarregar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2018 às 20:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia com poeira e o céu tornou-se nublado a partir do meio da tarde.
> 
> Máxima: 34.1ºC
> mínima: 26.4ºC
> ...



Com a força com que ela apareceu aqui, não tarda muito e chega a essas bandas ... 

Vai ser um bela noite em Faro


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 20:53)

36.9ºC por aqui. Mais alta do que ontem a esta hora, mesmo com a instabilidade atmosférica de hoje. Vento de NNE, espero que o incêndio em Espanha esteja mais estabilizado.


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 20:54)

Depois do vendaval, que devia ter rajadas no mínimo de uns 70km/h a temperatura subiu a pique, dos 32 para os 36º


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Vento extremo esta tarde em Serpa!


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Mas que tempo é este? Viramos país tropical! Um calor infernal.

Sigo com 34.8. Durante o evneto subi-o mais de 4°, dos 30.2 para 35°


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 21:07)




----------



## Rajujas (4 Ago 2018 às 21:24)

Trovoada na direcção de Lagos, a vista aqui dos arredores é incrível!
Edit: Claramente no mar, entretanto já se moveu para oeste


----------



## MikeCT (4 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

Em Faro (cidade) o vento rodou para norte e a temperatura disparou para o max do dia. *38,7ºC*!!! Incrível o bafo quente que está na rua


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

Estou a ver alguns tweets sobre um tornado em Silves e Portimão. Alguém...?!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

vamm disse:


> Estou a ver alguns tweets sobre um tornado em Silves e Portimão. Alguém...?!



A estação de Portimão deixou de debitar dados, vamos ver se é coincidência ou se é por causa de algum eventual evento extremo de vento.


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 21:52)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 21:55)

vamm disse:


>



Provavelmente um downburst, com o vento a empurrar o calor que estaria mais a Norte.


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

Por aquilo que vi apostaria mais num downburst também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Neste momento, chove por Olhão.  Cada pinga que vale ouro com este calor, até apetece ir dançar para a chuva.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Provavelmente um downburst, com o vento a empurrar o calor que estaria mais a Norte.



Não poderia ter sido um heatburst?


----------



## comentador (4 Ago 2018 às 22:25)

Boa noite!

Dia escaldante em Alvalade, com a máxima a atingir 47,5 º C às 15:00 horas. E o resultado deste extremo de temperatura fez logo aparecer nuvens, trovoadas, vento e queda de granizo. Em Alvalade Sado acumulou 4,0 mm de precipitação e queda de granizo. Neste momento continua o ar muito abafado e húmido. 

Este ano de 2018 fica conhecido por ser o ano das trovoadas com granizo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Se não fosse a instabilidade ter aparecido, iríamos ter atingido muito mais recordes no Alentejo ali por volta das 17h....


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 23:04)

A chuva que caiu por aqui foi insignificante... tudo se evaporou num instante devido ao intenso calor, os carros ficaram bonitos.
E ao fim da tarde, vi chapas de metal a voar, aqui ao lado, nos meus vizinhos, tal era a intensidade do vento.
Noite super tropical, record batido e igualado o de Faro.
Foi um dia um pouco estranho.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 23:06)

Temperatura a subir em Beja. Actuais 35,4ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

Edit: continua a subir *35,8ºC*
*http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/*


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

noite normal em faro...
não chove.
está algum vento.
a temperatura está aceitável.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Não poderia ter sido um heatburst?



Sim, pode ter sido. Vamos ver se o IPMA vai emitir algum comunicado.


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2018 às 23:35)

entre as 21:00 e as 22:00 a temperatura deve ter caído mais de 10ºC.

deve ter sido uma das maiores variações horárias de temperatura alguma vez registadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 23:49)

Trovoada em Albufeira.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 00:19)

Boas,
Felizmente por aqui não houve chuva para sujar ainda mais as coisas, quando vier que venha em força e com uma atmosfera mais limpa.
Mais uma noite terrível, sigo com* 30,6ºC* e vento nulo. Não dá mesmo hipótese, o calor acumulado é imenso.
A partir de terça-feira lá desce significativamente e oxalá que não apareça mais eventos de calor extremo, este ano.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 00:24)

34.5ºC por aqui, menos 1ºC do que ontem a esta hora, provavelmente influenciado pelas células da tarde. Há locais já com temperaturas na ordem dos vintes. Curiosamente, a temperatura na RUEMA aqui perto sobe...

34 ou 35ºC, é um forno de qualquer forma.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Ago 2018 às 01:12)

Pela Manta Rota a máxima no sábado dia 04 foi de 38.8 pelas 10.25h. depois levantou-se uma boa brisa marítima e arrefeceu. A tarde até foi amena em termos de temperaturas quando comparada com as anteriores.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 07:53)

Faro ontem... a saída do ar super aquecido do alentejo, com vento norte.

19:00 - 28,4ºC
20:00 - 31,3ºC (+2,9ºC)
21:00 - 36,4ºC (+5,1ºC)
22:00 - 28,7ºC (-7,7ºC)
23:00 - 24,8ºC (-3,9ºC)

em 5 períodos horários a temperatura variou 19,6ºC
Algum mecanismo de aviso devia ser estudado para estas situações.

Martimlongo ontem

16:00 - 43,6ºC
17:00 - 42,4ºC (-1,2ºC)
18:00 - 34,6ºC (-7,8ºC)
19:00 - 35,2ºC (+0,6ºC)

a temperatura caiu 7,8ºC numa hora, fruto da trovoada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 08:11)

"FENÓMENO EXTREMO DE VENTO ESTA TARDE EM SERPA!
Fotos Flávio Infante e Mário Apolinário"


----------



## vamm (5 Ago 2018 às 09:20)

32ºC em Ourique

A chuva de ontem ajudou a acalmar o calor, mas já vai passando tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2018 às 10:32)

Ainda sobre ontem ao final da tarde, a situação ficou bem registada na Estação de Carvoeiro. Surreal mesmo.












Há registo de algumas árvores com ramos partidos, outras caídas e alguns danos em estruturas leves.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 10:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, pode ter sido. Vamos ver se o IPMA vai emitir algum comunicado.


Já agora o que é um heatburst? É a primeira vez que ouço falar... Obrigado!


----------



## PTG (5 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

Minima de hoje, uns fresquinhos 30,6C.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2018 às 11:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora o que é um heatburst? É a primeira vez que ouço falar... Obrigado!



Situação originada pelas trovoadas em dissipação e pela chuva que caía mas que se evaporava antes de chegar ao solo devido às temperaturas, originando uma massa de ar mais seco e pesado que a envolvente. Essa massa de ar desceu rapidamente em direcção ao solo e, nesse processo, aqueceu por compressão e ao chegar ao solo, expande-se na horizontal provocando a subida da temperatura e o aumento significativo do vento.  Mais ou menos isto...  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_burst


----------



## vamm (5 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Situação originada pelas trovoadas em dissipação e pela chuva que caía mas que se evaporava antes de chegar ao solo devido às temperaturas, originando uma massa de ar mais seco e pesado que a envolvente. Essa massa de ar desceu rapidamente em direcção ao solo e, nesse processo, aqueceu por compressão e ao chegar ao solo, expande-se na horizontal provocando a subida da temperatura e o aumento significativo do vento.  Mais ou menos isto...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_burst


Isso explica muita coisa, mas ontem a água que caiu nos solos não evaporou logo. Hoje de manhã ainda tinha o quintal bem molhadinho. Estamos em obras e ficou tudo nivelado  aí poupou-nos trabalho, já no resto nem por isso: andei a apanhar coisas por todo o lado.

Hoje passei por algumas zonas da vila em que haviam eucaliptos com ramos partidos, outros arrancados pela raiz e ainda haviam muitas chapas e placas azuis espalhadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 11:53)

vamm disse:


> Isso explica muita coisa, mas ontem a água que caiu nos solos não evaporou logo. Hoje de manhã ainda tinha o quintal bem molhadinho. Estamos em obras e ficou tudo nivelado  aí poupou-nos trabalho, já no resto nem por isso: andei a apanhar coisas por todo o lado.
> 
> Hoje passei por algumas zonas da vila em que haviam eucaliptos com ramos partidos, outros arrancados pela raiz e ainda haviam muitas chapas e placas azuis espalhadas.


Vendo os modelos, eu diria que há condições para hoje haverem novamente rajadas fortes, em especial no Alentejo e Algarve, vamos ver.


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Ago 2018 às 12:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda sobre ontem ao final da tarde, a situação ficou bem registada na Estação de Carvoeiro. Surreal mesmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A assinatura típica de um heat burst


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 12:58)

Atingidos recordes de temperatura mínima nas minhas estações de Serpa (*27,6ºC*) e Beja (*29,5ºC*)


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Atingidos recordes de temperatura mínima nas minhas estações de Serpa (*27,6ºC*) e Beja (*29,5ºC*)


Quais foram as máximas na tua rede ontem?


----------



## vamm (5 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

43,5ºC em Ourique


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

Boa Tarde,
Mais do mesmo, calor e mais calor. Ainda bem que só já resta hoje e amanhã e finalmente já podemos abrir as janelas para arejar a casa. 
Mínima ainda mais alta do que ontem, foi de* 26,0ºC*

Neste momento* 42,8ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Situação originada pelas trovoadas em dissipação e pela chuva que caía mas que se evaporava antes de chegar ao solo devido às temperaturas, originando uma massa de ar mais seco e pesado que a envolvente. Essa massa de ar desceu rapidamente em direcção ao solo e, nesse processo, aqueceu por compressão e ao chegar ao solo, expande-se na horizontal provocando a subida da temperatura e o aumento significativo do vento.  Mais ou menos isto...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_burst


Muito obrigado pela explicação! Não sabia... então depreendo que seja um evento localizado de subida súbita de temperatura associada a vento forte depois de chuva forte... Muito obrigado amigo!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

Animação da instabilidade de ontem:


----------



## vamm (5 Ago 2018 às 16:00)

O vento aumentou de intensidade nas ultimas 2 horas. Agora sigo com 44ºC e o vento é tão quente que até faz arder os olhos 

Deve estar mau de os bombeiros domarem o incendio.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

*44,4ºC* praticamente sem vento, tudo branco devido ás poeiras e incêndios, de vez em quando cheira a queimado. Há pouco saíram os bombeiros, nunca mais acaba este pesadelo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 16:08)

42.0ºC por aqui. Está ligeiramente mais "ameno"... se é que lhe posso chamar isso do que ontem. Entretanto ouvi várias sirenes de bombeiros a irem para Marvão. Já 112 operacionais.


----------



## cactus (5 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Aljustrel 46 graus e algum vento e céu branco.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Vai chegando o fumo do incêndio de Marvão até aqui, a situação por lá não está nada famosa. 
Máxima de *44,7ºC*

Neste momento, *42,9ºC *e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 18:40)

Cheira imenso a incêndio lá fora... 40.8ºC com vento de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

Ontem, Sábado, por Estremoz: máxima de 42,8 ºC e mínima de 28,1 ºC. Sem dados para hoje (a temperatura mínima terá sido mais elevada algumas décimas que a de ontem mas a temperatura máxima terá sido inferior à de ontem).


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 21:54)

Thomar disse:


> Quais foram as máximas na tua rede ontem?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia com muita poeira e calor.

Máxima: 33.7ºC
mínima: 23.6ºC

A luz volta e meia pisca.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

*31,8ºC *com vento nulo e humidade bem abaixo dos 20%. Mais uma noite para esquecer, que enjoo disto. 
As ribeiras lá ficaram todas sem água.


----------



## PTG (5 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

Máxima de hoje 38,8C enquanto noutras zonas da cidade ultrapassaram-se, mais uma vez, os 40C.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

Estive pela Portagem e estavam temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºC, com vento fraco a moderado de direção por vezes variável. Não é muito bom sinal para o incêndio mas veremos como evolui, não estava muito grande.

Por aqui, 34.5ºC e vento de norte moderado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 23:25)

Marvão continua a arder
Lado direito da webcam:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 00:32)

Vento intensifica de NE de novo, volta o cheiro muto intenso a queimado. 33.4ºC em subida.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 01:15)

34.0ºC por aqui ainda com vento de NE a arrastar o fumo de Marvão. Em Marvão a temperatura cai a pique, bom sinal para o incêndio!


----------



## vamm (6 Ago 2018 às 08:21)

Ourique com 24ºC e muita poeira.
Odemira com 18ºC e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia

Por Arronches, a manhã continua quente e com alguma poeira no céu. Espera-se encarecidamente pela descida de temperatura para a próxima noite, pois tenho a minha casa com mais de 30 ºC... Assim não há quem descanse em condições  Para além de que, com o incêndio de Marvão e o cheiro a queimado que havia na cidade, tive de fechar as janelas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2018 às 10:58)

[Manta Rota]

2ª noite com temperatura mínima nos *22,5ºC*.

As manhãs têm sido quentes (qb), com vento fraco ou nulo. De tarde a intensificação do vento de Oeste e o Sol a estar meio encoberto com as poeiras, cria um ambiente meio agradável, mas quando se vai ao mar tomar uma banhoca e saímos, chega a ser ligeiramente desconfortável. Mas antes assim do que uns tórridos 40ºC e sem ponta de vento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Ago 2018 às 11:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> [Manta Rota]
> 
> 2ª noite com temperatura mínima nos *22,5ºC*.
> 
> As manhãs têm sido quentes (qb), com vento fraco ou nulo. De tarde a intensificação do vento de Oeste e o Sol a estar meio encoberto com as poeiras, cria um ambiente meio agradável, mas quando se vai ao mar tomar uma banhoca e saímos, chega a ser ligeiramente desconfortável. Mas antes assim do que uns tórridos 40ºC e sem ponta de vento.



Usa a minha estação pá! 

Estou super satisfeito de já conseguir ter os dados a debitar para o WU em condições perfeitas.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 11:29)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Usa a minha estação pá!
> 
> Estou super satisfeito de já conseguir ter os dados a debitar para o WU em condições perfeitas.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9



Só por curiosidade, como fazes o envio dos dados para o WU? Pergunto por causa da mensagem no WU.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia ,

Pela Ilha da Fuseta, sigo com 33.5.ºC e brisa de Sul 

Céu meio baço..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Ago 2018 às 12:13)

remember disse:


> Só por curiosidade, como fazes o envio dos dados para o WU? Pergunto por causa da mensagem no WU.


A mensagem fui eu que meti. 

A Estação é uma Acurite 5-in-1, e tem um smarthub que faz a ponte entre a estação e o router de internet. 
Só que antes tinha NET fixa da NOS e o router deles era incompatível com o protocolo da acurite... Este fim de semana troquei a NOS pela MEO e tudo ficou impecável


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 12:15)

Obrigado pela explicação!





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> A mensagem fui eu que meti.
> 
> A Estação é uma Acurite 5-in-1, e tem um smarthub que faz a ponte entre a estação e o router de internet.
> Só que antes tinha NET fixa da NOS e o router deles era incompatível com o protocolo da acurite... Este fim de semana troquei a NOS pela MEO e tudo ficou impecável



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

Estremoz: 39,1 ºC agora; mínima de 27,4 ºC.


----------



## vamm (6 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

Graças a Deus! Odemira com 29ºC a esta hora


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Boas,
A noite de hoje lá refrescou mais a partir de uma certa hora. Mínima de *23,1°C*

Neste momento, *40,2°C*.


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A noite de hoje lá refrescou mais a partir de uma certa hora. Mínima de *23,1°C*
> 
> Neste momento, *40,2°C*.


Está mau então! Para amanhã já davam descida acentuada também para aí, não?


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

remember disse:


> descida acentuada também para aí, não?



Deverá começar já a descer a partir das 16h/17h de hoje com a mudança do vento para W ou NW
Por agora está tão desagradável como nos últimos dias, pois já vamos com 5 dias de temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC...


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Deverá começar já a descer a partir das 16h/17h de hoje com a mudança do vento para W ou NW
> Por agora está tão desagradável como nos últimos dias, pois já vamos com 5 dias de temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC...



Então que venha esse vento de O/NO, por aqui já desce bem!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

remember disse:


> Então que venha esse vento de O/NO, por aqui já desce bem!


Sim, hoje há noite já deve ser possível arejar um pouco a casa e a descida amanhã vai ser significativa. Hoje as temperaturas ainda chegavam aos 42/43°C no interior sul.
_______
*41,6°C *de momento.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2018 às 14:47)

Estremoz: 40,1 ºC (14h39).


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

Boas,
Finalmente acabou o mau tempo, neste momento cerca de 30° e com tendência para ir baixando mais, já correndo agora uma aragem, hora de abrir as janelas para as casas refrescarem um pouco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de calor mais que ontem e uma mínima mais alta, maldito NO já voltavas para SE. 

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 24.1ºC
actual: 29.7ºC

Às 17 h, apanhei entre Faro e Olhão, 37ºC no carro. 

Amanhã, o IPMA prevê o inferno para Faro, com uma máxima de 37ºC, mas sem aviso, não metam alaranjado não.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2018 às 21:33)

[Manta Rota]

Já cá faltava o vento do quadrante Norte a aquecer as noites... Depois de mais uma tarde bem ventosa com vento de SW, sigo agora com vento fraco de N/NW e ainda 31,5ºC (tem estado a subir nos últimos instantes).


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Na A22 zona de Estoi, termómetro do carro regista agora *33.ºC* 

Ar quente e seco.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

Estremoz: 22,3 ºC (cerca de menos 10,0 ºC que ontem à mesma hora); temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 40,1 ºC.

Se o vento rodar para o quadrante norte, então o Algarve vai aquecer bem... amanhã a máxima prevista no Algarve (Faro) é de 36,0 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

Boa Noite,
A máxima foi de *41,9ºC*

Neste momento, vento moderado de NW fresco e que sabe pela vida.  Finalmente, passou esta onda de calor que fez história. Bem podia aparecer uma novamente só daqui a 15 anos, algo que duvido porque infelizmente são cada vez mais frequentes.
Tatual: *22,1ºC*

Os extremos desde que faço os registos são os seguintes:
Máxima: *46,1ºC* (04-08-2018)   Mínima: *-7,1ºC* (24-01-2017)
Resumindo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2018 às 07:01)

Bom dia.

Ao amanhecer, é bem visível a Oeste/Sudoeste de Manta Rota o fumo proveniente do incêndio de Monchique, o que sugere que a noite não terá sido fácil.

Sigo com vento bem intenso, 21,3°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia,

Em Quarteira, minima de *23.4ºC*.

Neste momento céu com fumo para Oeste, sigo com *24.4ºC* e vento forte de Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2018 às 07:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Minima de *23.4ºC*.
> 
> Neste momento céu com fumo para Oeste, sigo com *24.4ºC* e vento forte de Norte.



Sugiro que quem esteja a fazer seguimento fora do local que é indicado no perfil, que o indique em todos os posts, para não termos de ir à procura de um em que diga qual a localização a que se refere.


----------



## vamm (7 Ago 2018 às 09:51)

*Ontem*
Odemira às 17h: *24,5ºC*
Ourique às 18h: *36,5ºC*
Uma diferença brutal! Parecia que tinha entrado num forno! 

*Hoje de manhã*
Ourique às 7h30: *17ºC*
Odemira às 8h30: *16ºC*


----------



## MikeCT (7 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

Por Faro (cidade) estão 31,3ºC, a mínima esta noite foi de 25,2ºC

Ao contrário de algumas zonas do Algarve, por aqui o vento tem sido sempre fraco a nulo de SW.

 A água do mar tem rondado entre os 23ºC de manhã de 26ºC na parte da tarde.

Esperamos que haja um ligeiro arrefecimento esta noite quando o vento rodar para N, NW, mas nas zonas mais altas a previsão é de vento com rajadas acima dos 50 km/h, o que vai ser péssimo para o incêndio de Monchique


----------



## Manuel Amador (7 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

Boa tarde

Imagem já de ontem da cidade de Elvas, apesar de tudo não me safei ao caldeirão, e ainda fui brindado com uns belos 48 graus medidos no sensor do veiculo automóvel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2018 às 13:36)

Em Quarteira registo *35,4.ºC* com rajadas de ar quente vindas de Norte.


----------



## vamm (7 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

Odemira segue com 28,5ºC e o vento aumentou na última hora


----------



## MikeCT (7 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

Em Faro (cidade) o vento rodou para NNE, ainda com intensidade fraca, inferior a 20 km/h, mas a temperatura disparou. 37,6ºC e a subir


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

Impressionante o vento quente que se faz sentir neste momento em Quarteira.

Sigo com *37.1.ºC* 

Nuvem de fumo cada vez mais densa.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

Boas,
Dia muito diferente, mais fresco e com a atmosfera praticamente limpa das poeiras. Isto sim, é de valor! 
Máx: *33,7ºC*
Min: *15,1ºC*

Neste momento,* 31,2ºC* com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 19:31)

sem ser um fumo espesso, todo o céu está cheio de fumo aqui em Faro.

estamos com 36-37ºC desde o início da tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2018 às 01:47)

Boa Madrugada,
Que grande diferença, há 2 dias atrás não se estava bem em lado nenhum, hoje já não se pode andar sem casaco na rua. 
Estão *18,6ºC*. A temperatura até não é baixa mas o vento que há, dá uma sensação um pouco desagradável.


----------



## vamm (8 Ago 2018 às 10:24)

Finalmente deu para arejar as casas! 
Finalmente, 1 semana depois, acabaram-se as poeiras! 

Ourique pelas 7h30: 17ºC e céu limpo
Odemira pelas 8h30: 13ºC e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (8 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

Bons dias.

De regresso a Pavia após 15 dias de férias.
Algumas elucubrações:
a) Imensa preocupação em acompanhar as notícias à distância;
b) O micro-clima da Lagoa de Óbidos, que raramente permite a temperatura máxima ir além dos 22º, não reisitiu à canícula: 4 dias consecutivos de máximas na casa dos 33º e noites tropicais com fartura. 
c) O débito que programei para a rega automática revelou-se manifestamente insuficiente; as árvores suplicam por um outono prematuro. Eu também.

Espero-vos bem.


----------



## vamm (8 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

Infelizmente depois das 15h o vento aumentou significamente e agora é visivel o incendio 
A coluna de fumo tem uma altura consideravel e o rasto do fumo está em direcção a NE/E (pelo que se vê de Odemira)


----------



## Maria Elleonor (8 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

Oi os meninos meteorologista alguma chance de chuva por estes dias?


----------



## vamm (8 Ago 2018 às 18:51)

Bem, o vento ainda está pior na zona de Ourique do que em Odemira.

A vista a Sul é de cortar o coração. Não se vê a Serra, só uma torre e um manto de fumo. Tão triste. Todos os dias sai um Heli de Ourique pelas 7h e um de Reliquias pelas 8h. Voltam ambos ao fim de 12h de luta.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

25.5ºC e vento com rajadas fortes por aqui. Difícil de imaginar como estará em Monchique, e mesmo em Marvão que continua com pequenas reativações.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

Faro cheio de fumo... temperatura agradável.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

[Manta Rota]

Dia com a mínima mais baixa dos últimos dias, *18,8ºC*. Durante toda a noite fez-se sentir bem a velocidade do vento. Sigo com 25,9ºC.

Até meio da tarde este dia teve uma coisa de excpecional comparando com os outros: o céu estava completamente azul! Até já era estranho, tantos dias com poeiras no céu, ver um azul tão intenso no céu. Infelizmente a partir das 16h foi aparecendo algum fumo no horizonte (quadrante Oeste), e pelas 19h estava assim.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2018 às 01:19)

Boas,
Dia agradável mas algo ventoso, principalmente a partir da tarde.
Máx: *31,1°C*
Min: *14,9°C *

Neste momento estão *18,1°C* com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## vamm (9 Ago 2018 às 06:59)

Céu de nevoeiro, completamente nublado. Vento fraco a moderado bem fresquinho


----------



## Norther (9 Ago 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia, ouvi na rádio comercial que estava chover em Monchique, é verdade?


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 08:47)

Pelo menos é o que dá a entender nos registos da estação do IPMA, humidade nos 97% desde as 20h e chuva desde a mesma hora.


----------



## vamm (9 Ago 2018 às 14:07)

Norther disse:


> Bom dia, ouvi na rádio comercial que estava chover em Monchique, é verdade?


Quando saí de Ourique estava o céu muito nublado e o chão estava molhado. Apanhei alguma chuva fraca na zona de Garvão, Odemira já nada. É capaz de ter sido o mesmo lá.

O vento aumentou desde as 12h em Odemira e agora já vai tendo algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2018 às 20:12)

Mais um dia com vento moderado de Norte aqui pela Manta Rota até ao início da tarde, altura em que rodou para Sudoeste, tornado o ambiente mais fresco, sobretudo depois de uma pessoa sair da água (que também não estava muito quente)  Aliás, na estação do @Gil_Algarvio, podemos ver uma redução de 4ºC em apenas 15 minutos aquando da mudança de direcção do vento.

Hoje, felizmente, a tarde já foi de céu limpo, sem presença de fumo proveniente do Barlavento Algarvio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 08:33)




----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou bem fresco mas a temperatura máxima já foi mais elevada do que nos dias anteriores. O fim de semana promete ser quente mas nada extremo.
Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min: *11,3ºC*

Neste momento, *26,3ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

Dia abrasador na Manta Rota 

Durante a noite ainda se fez sentir algum vento do quadrante Norte, mas a partir do amanhecer o vento acalmou e rodou para o quadrante Este, sendo que neste momento já sopra de SSW. As bandeiras na praia praticamente não mexem.

Mínima de *23,3ºC*, tanto no meu termómetro da Auriol, como na estação do @Gil_Algarvio. Actualmente 33,1ºC, mas já foi aos 35,1ºC (estação do @Gil_Algarvio).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

Boas, por aqui, voltou a poeira e o sueste, sigo com 30.5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

Boa Tarde,
Dia mais quente e já era notável novamente alguma poeira. 
Máx: *37,6ºC*
Min: *15,1ºC*

Ás 7 da manhã, as duas estações do IPMA em Portalegre tinham uma diferença de 10ºC, incrível.  

Agora, *29,8ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais quente, com poeira e o regresso das noites tropicais.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 22.0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2018 às 21:20)

Boa Noite,
Dia mais "fresco" que ontem, ao longo da tarde já foi aparecendo mais vento para arejar e também apareceram alguns restos de frentes a enfeitar o céu.
















__________
Máx: *34,9ºC*
Min: *16,6ºC*

Neste momento, *25,3ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## remember (13 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Boas pessoal, nos próximos dias, estarei por aqui a reportar do sul, já encontrei aqui uma estação boa





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal, nos próximos dias, estarei por aqui a reportar do sul, já encontrei aqui uma estação boa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas férias , aproveita bem


----------



## remember (13 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias , aproveita bem


Obrigado Ricardo, já vi que o vento nicles... Porque, está algum vento e ela diz que não 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (13 Ago 2018 às 14:20)

remember disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo, já vi que o vento nicles... Porque, está algum vento e ela diz que não
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Não há muitas estações por Portimão...
Assim mais perto, frente a Alvor, na zona da Mexilhoeira Grande, e tem info do vento:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTIMO5


----------



## remember (13 Ago 2018 às 14:54)

Tonton disse:


> Não há muitas estações por Portimão...
> Assim mais perto, frente a Alvor, na zona da Mexilhoeira Grande, e tem info do vento:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTIMO5


Obrigado, está-se que é um mimo, mesmo com vento, a areia está muito quente

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Ago 2018 às 12:09)

Bom dia, hoje por Quarteira. Praia lindíssima, já não vinha cá, há uns valentes anos. 

Temperatura da água bastante boa, e temperatura do ar a rondar os 26/27°C segundo Ema's próximas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Ago 2018 às 12:23)

Bom dia, por Quarteira de novo.

Um pouco mais de vento hoje, mas pelo que me parece e pelo que já vi em estações próximas, o vento está de Sul.

Aqui pela praia, parece mais de SSE, mas posso estar enganado, temperatura do ar a rondar o mesmo de ontem, à mesma hora 25 a 27°C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (15 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

Boa noite.
Até domingo estou perto das Ermidas do Sado. 
A mínima desta noite foi de 16.4°c, e a maxima subiu aos 28.0°c.
Agora sigo com um fim de tarde bem fresco, 20.6°c e 76%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia, mais logo estarei a reportar de novo por Lisboa, hoje na praia dos Salgados.

24/25°C segundo Ema's próximas, temperatura da água muito idêntica a todas as outras.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (16 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o dia nasceu com nebulosidade baixa e basta e bastante humidade, a temperatura desceu aos 15.4°c. 
Pelas 10 horas as nuvens dissiparam-se.
Agora sigo  com 30.3°c e 45%HR, após máxima de 31.6°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (16 Ago 2018 às 18:06)

Odemira às 17h: 26ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.
Ourique às 18h: 31,5ºC, vento moderado, algumas nuvens a SE e muita poeira.

Que diferença!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

Boa Tarde,
Os dias têm sido praticamente iguais, quentes e de céu limpo mas ontem e hoje já apareceram boas formações para leste. As noites começam frescas mas é algo que tem os dias contados. 
Máx: *34,2ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

E vem aí mais uma onda de calor, muito menos agressiva que a outra mas deverá ser mais dias e as noites com pouco arrefecimento é o pior, graças à presença da lestada. É aproveitar estes últimos dias com noites com algum vento e mais frescas para arejar a casa. Estava tão bom assim...! 

Neste momento,* 31,5ºC* com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2018 às 22:07)

Para terminar as férias em grande, mais algumas fotos tiradas hoje na praia dos salgados, Albufeira.

Praia lindíssima 

Agora, sim de volta em definitivo ao seguimento litoral centro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, mais logo estarei a reportar de novo por Lisboa, hoje na praia dos Salgados.
> 
> 24/25°C segundo Ema's próximas, temperatura da água muito idêntica a todas as outras.
> 
> ...


Já? Foram curtas as férias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado, a tarde foi de sol. Ontem e hoje, foram dias relativamente frescos.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
actual: 20.8ºC

Vem aí, uma suestada para aquecer a água. Vamos ver, se não pregam fogo no Algarve novamente,,,


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2018 às 23:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Já? Foram curtas as férias...



4 dias, que valeram bem a pena!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

Boa noite. 
A máxima de hoje ficou nos 31.6°c, com a Nortada a soprar forte após as 14. 
Agora sigo com 19.7°c e 77%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (17 Ago 2018 às 12:36)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 28.1°c e 52%HR. 
A mínima ficou pelos 14.7°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (17 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

Boas. 
Sigo com 31.8°c e 44%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (17 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

Boa noite. 
22.3°c e 63%HR. 
Noite agradável por aqui. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 00:27)

Boa noite. 
Quase na hora de ir dormir, sigo com 17.7°c e 76%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 10:55)

Bom dia. 
Hoje aqueceu bem cedo, sigo já com 29.3°c e 50%HR. 
A mínima ficou nos 14.7°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia pessoal.
Esta malta do sul anda desaparecida. 
Por cá, com a lestada o dia lá vai aquecendo bem, sigo com 32.3°c e 38%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 13:31)

A temperatura continua a subir a bom ritmo, sigo já com 35.0°c e 31%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

E vai subindo, 36.3°c e 28%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 16:08)

Ora boa tarde. 
Sigo com 34.9°c e 33%HR, em descida após o vento começar a soprar de NW. 
A máxima foi de 36.9°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 26.5°c e 48%HR 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

Bom dia. 
Após mínima de 17.0°c, sigo com 34.3°c e 33%HR 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 37.3°c e 29%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Mínima bem tropical de 24.7ºC por aqui, sendo que a noite quase toda foi passada  nos 28ºC com vento moderado de Nordeste...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2018 às 16:14)

Já de regresso a Lisboa, deixo aqui algumas fotos do amanhecer de dia *15 de Agosto *visto de Manta Rota* 
*
Sombras interessantes no céu antes do Sol nascer.


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

Top! Sublime ! Parabéns !





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já de regresso a Lisboa, deixo aqui algumas fotos do amanhecer de dia *15 de Agosto *visto de Manta Rota*
> *
> Sombras interessantes no céu antes do Sol nascer.



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2018 às 02:23)

Boas,
De regresso ao Alentejo e parece que regressou o calor intenso, desta vez menos agressivo mas mais duradouro. Entretanto, pelas previsões as mínimas já estiveram bem piores e ainda bem, as máximas até não são nada do outro mundo.
Segundo relatos, hoje durante a tarde já houve muitas nuvens. Parece que entre amanhã e quarta-feira há possibilidade de instabilidade, vamos ver!

Neste momento sigo com* 25,8ºC*. Desceu bastante na última hora graças à total ausência do vento de Nordeste, tem estado sempre na ordem dos 30ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Ago 2018 às 09:35)

joselamego disse:


> Top! Sublime ! Parabéns !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Obrigado!  Tenho mais fotos tiradas durante as férias, talvez publique mais algumas


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.

Efectivamente, não tem havido muito para dizer por estas bandas.
Hoje há, contudo, um ou dois pormenores de algum interesse: mínima atipicamente tropical (20,8º, e a primeira fora da vaga de calor de início de Agosto);
Alguma humidade a níveis altos, o que é condizente com a probabilidade de alguma instabilidade pontual durante a tarde de amanhã (com máxima prevista de 39º).

Seguimos com 36º, (com potencial para chegar aos 38º) e com cigarras muito verborreicas.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!  Tenho mais fotos tiradas durante as férias, talvez publique mais algumas


Estão belíssimas! Por mim estás à vontade!


----------



## vamm (20 Ago 2018 às 14:57)

32,5ºC em Odemira
Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens, poeiras já existem desde esta manhã e alguma virga também.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

Foto tirada de Olhão para norte


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

Granizo, Chuva, Vento forte é o que se observa no radar. Risco de cheias muito elevado, atenção a quem está nas praias do rio Guadiana. 

Vento com rajadas aqui em Vilamoura
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2018 às 17:53)

Boas,
Há trovoada por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 18:12)

Parece que estão umas células a crescer sim, ainda não ouvi a trovoada mas já notei umas rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 18:15)

33.8ºC por aqui em descida, vento com rajadas. As células estão para trás de mim onde não tenho vista.

Edit: Trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2018 às 18:24)

Boa Tarde,
Dia quente e durante a tarde, tal como esperado já apareceu alguma instabilidade.
Neste momento, célula a norte daqui:




__________
Máx: *37,2ºC*
Min: *20,5ºC*

Neste momento, *34,9ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 18:31)

Bela bomba deu agora, já deu para a luz piscar.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

Belo petardo há pouco e trovoada algo constante.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

Vejo chuva forte aqui em frente mas só isso, com alguma trovoada esporádica. O radar está engraçado...






Edit: Trovoada tornou-se constante agora, que cadência de trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

Continua a descida de temperatura com 29.2ºC e os trovões constantes, non-stop, alguns bem fortes para Oeste. Não vejo raios, devem ser todos nuvem-nuvem.


----------



## vamm (20 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

Estrutura interessante a SE de Ourique
Vento moderado a forte também


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

Continua a trovoada e ouvem-se sirenes...

Edit: Incêndio, lá vai o helicóptero. E há mammatus no céu.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2018 às 19:06)

Ouço a sirene, só espero que a trovoada não tenha feito estragos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

É perto do Crato, incêndio com 31 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo que foi o heli que vi a ir há pouco.

29.2ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> É perto do Crato, incêndio com 31 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo que foi o heli que vi a ir há pouco.
> 
> 29.2ºC.


Sim, já obtive essa informação.
Entretanto, a célula já lá vai e não se ouve trovoada agora.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Registo de precipitação acumulada em Beja e Amareleja


----------



## Tonton (20 Ago 2018 às 19:33)

Então, pessoal de férias pelo sul, e as "bombas" que estão a chegar aí??? 
Não há relatos?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

Consigo ver a célula que está a sudoeste de Portalegre, daqui da Serra do Alvão. Mais tarde meto fotos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 20:38)

Continuam a crescer umas células aqui em volta. 29,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2018 às 20:53)

Começa a chover por aqui, 0.6mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

Esta tarde em Portalegre, foto de Alda Martins, microburst?


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 21:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esta tarde em Portalegre, foto de Alda Martins, microburst?


Parece. Grande foto!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

Boas,
Quanto à instabilidade hoje, não passou nada aqui por Arronches mas houve boas vistas e ainda foram audíveis alguns trovões. 
Algumas fotos:




Uns tímidos mammatus...




Células que cresceram na zona de Elvas e C. Maior:




E um bonito pôr do sol, mesmo com o típico aspeto destas situações de trovoada.
























___________
*27,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## rokleon (20 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Quanto à instabilidade hoje, não passou nada aqui por Arronches mas houve boas vistas e ainda foram audíveis alguns trovões.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Excelentes 'apanhados'


----------



## vamm (20 Ago 2018 às 22:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esta tarde em Portalegre, foto de Alda Martins, microburst?


Que máximo! 
Por aqui uma noite espectacular. O vento parou e estão 24ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Quanto à instabilidade hoje, não passou nada aqui por Arronches mas houve boas vistas e ainda foram audíveis alguns trovões.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Belas fotos, um abraço.


----------



## Walker (21 Ago 2018 às 12:47)

Boas , vim por aqui dar uma volta, a ver se encontrava algo sobre um tornado ontem no concelho Mértola/ Castro verde. Se eu souber de alguma coisa mais precisa, logo informo aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2018 às 13:04)

Desenvolvimento de nuvens verticais a Norte de Vilamoura agora mesmo

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

"Castelejo" a crescer exponencialmente por cima da Serra de S. Mamede. Mais umas gotas para a tarde/noite, quer de chuva, quer de suor graças à humidade aliada ao calor destas noites tropicalientes... 
Por Arronches, uns 36 ºC bem escaldantes e sufocantes...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

rokleon disse:


> Excelentes 'apanhados'





Manmarlopes disse:


> Belas fotos, um abraço.


Muito Obrigado a ambos! Abraço


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Boa Tarde,
Uma bela torre para os lados da Serra, neste momento:






Mínima de *19,5ºC*

Agora estão, *36,3ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 14:53)

Do lado de Espanha já começa a haver trovoada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Trovoada em Portalegre


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

E assim vai a tarde....continuação de ontem mas mais cedo!!! #Portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Celulas explodem por todo o lado, estou a aguardar a celula a Norte de Vilamoura
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Trovoada em Portalegre


Pois é, já passou para cá...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Chove fraco por aqui mas com pingas bem grandes.

Edit: 31.4ºC, bela descida.


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Uma bela torre para os lados da Serra, neste momento:
> 
> 
> ...


Bela foto 
O céu parece que está menos empoeirado aí do que por aqui, ou é impressão minha?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

As células parecem meio estáticas em São Mamede. Por aqui continua a descida de temperatura e está o céu totalmente encoberto. Para NE estava bem negro.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

RStorm disse:


> Be
> 
> Bela foto
> O céu parece que está menos empoeirado aí do que por aqui, ou é impressão minha?


Obrigado! 
Aqui, até parece que nem há poeiras, apenas para sul e Oeste é que se nota o céu meio esbranquiçado mas é muito pouco. Vêem-se as células a que estão em Espanha a SE muito bem. As previsões de poeiras para hoje não mostravam nada. Aí até pode ser neblina proveniente do vento de Sul.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.

Células em rápido desenvolvimento nos quadrantes E / NE.
Trovões de Portalegre (?) audíveis.
Temperatura estagnada nos 37º.


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

Por aqui nota-se bem poeira a leste, tanto que as o topo das células que vejo apresentam tons avermelhados. O vento de sul tem marcado presença durante a tarde, mas neblina só a vejo ao longe para os lados da costa.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 16:00)

Desenvolvimento super rápido da célula que está mesmo aqui em frente por detrás da casa:





Vão crescendo outras a SW, com a bigorna bem grande da célula perto de Jerez de Los Caballeros ao longe, do lado esquerdo.





Super abafado, sigo com* 37,9ºC*.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

1 hora depois da minha publicacao

Agora









Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 16:15)

A cidade fica no buraco entre as células


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2018 às 16:21)

Muitas torres para E/SE
Por Odemira, céu limpo e 30ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

De NW a NE de Olhão elas andam em formação


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

Céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens escuras e 30.0ºC, vento com rajadas. Já ouvi uns trovões dispersos.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Secção da elipse de células que se estende da Pampilhosa da Serra até à cidade de Évora.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

Bela bomba agora, mas parece-me que já está em fase de maturação. 29.1ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2018 às 17:00)

Imagem satelite de momento, nevoeiro em algumas partes da costa litoral e trovoadas pelo interior





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

Trovões quase constantes por aqui, mas sem raios, e não chove ao menos nesta zona. 28.7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovões quase constantes por aqui, mas sem raios, e não chove ao menos nesta zona. 28.7ºC.


Já vi uns raios para N/NO, continuam os trovões.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

Topo da célula que se encontra às portas da cidade de Évora (Este) vista daqui.
Temperatura de queda, vento com rajadas moderadas.

EDIT: célula com grande reflectividade sobre Estremoz.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

Já há incêndio, vai o heli para Oeste.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

Mas que bela tarde estamos a ter!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2018 às 17:32)

Pequeno video que fiz, de alguma chuva ao princípio da tarde:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

Mas....muito, muitíssimo melhor do que ontem!!! #portalegredistrict
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 17:36)

Uma bela cortina de chuva a Oeste, talvez seja granizo, é mesmo muito espessa. Continuam os trovões mas parecem-me menos frequentes.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2018 às 17:37)

Já está a explodir na serra algarvia, se o meu pai deixasse conduzir o citroen c5 já estava lá. Quem nunca conduziu carros com 2,10 metros de largura, ainda se espeta a conduzir, é melhor estar quieto.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

E lá vão elas. Duvido que as que estão a NE cheguem aqui, umas tentaram-se formar em São Mamede mas dissiparam-se logo  De volta ao costume.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

Raios a SW. A temperatura já subiu um pouco com 30.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

Está agressivo a ESE daqui: 





*33,1ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Uma bela cortina de chuva a Oeste, talvez seja granizo, é mesmo muito espessa. Continuam os trovões mas parecem-me menos frequentes.


Horizonte excelente!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

Entre as 18 e 18:30 hrs
#Portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Está agressivo a ESE daqui:
> 
> 
> *33,1ºC*


Aproximadamente nessa direção há um incêndio também.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 19:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aproximadamente nessa direção há um incêndio também.


Exatamente onde a trovoada está. Já saíram os bombeiros e vão-se ouvindo sirenes ao longe de outros carros. 
Vento forte e* 29,7ºC*.


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2018 às 19:01)

Ourique com 33ºC, vento moderado e céu parcialmente nublado. Todo o quadrante Este com um aspecto doentio!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Ago 2018 às 19:09)

Chove bem em Badajoz, debandada do parque aquático AquaBadajoz.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2018 às 19:12)

Ceu ameaçador de Leste!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 19:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Exatamente onde a trovoada está. Já saíram os bombeiros e vão-se ouvindo sirenes ao longe de outros carros.
> Vento forte e* 29,7ºC*.


Já foi dominado, o heli acabou de chegar desse lado também.

Entretanto 29.6ºC e acabo de ver um raio a SW no meio das cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

Muita trovoada nesta zona. Confirma-se granizo, inundaçoes, ventos fortes?





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita trovoada nesta zona. Confirma-se granizo, inundaçoes, ventos fortes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho vista privilegiada para essa zona e, de facto, vê-se muitas "cortinas de chuva" e ouve-se trovoada há já bastante tempo. Por Moura apenas a destacar uma enorme ventania... Mas o céu a toda a volta mete respeito! Há pouco ouvi sirenes de carros de bombeiros...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 19:33)

Estava a haver um incêndio nessa zona do Alqueva mas já foi dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

Começa a chover moderado por aqui... Restos de uma célula.  0.9mm.


----------



## trepkos (21 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já está a explodir na serra algarvia, se o meu pai deixasse conduzir o citroen c5 já estava lá. Quem nunca conduziu carros com 2,10 metros de largura, ainda se espeta a conduzir, é melhor estar quieto.


Comentário ridículo, mas obrigado, ainda soltei umas boas gargalhadas com tal comentário.

As trovoadas têm sido um flop por aqui, a coisa prometeu, chegou mesmo a chover na zona norte da cidade mas já morreu tudo.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 19:46)

Chove bem e com granizo à mistura, parece-me! 27.6ºC.

O barulho que a chuva faz no horizonte é impressionante.

*39 mm/h.

Edit: 77 mm/h!




*


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2018 às 19:58)

Boa chuvada agora e belos flashes.


----------



## rokleon (21 Ago 2018 às 19:59)




----------



## charlie17 (21 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

Boas,
Vim passar uns dias a Vilamoura e o tempo tem estado típico de Verão (temperatura a rondar os 32/33 de máxima e os 21/22 de minima). Estou a guiar-me por uma estação do WeatherUnderground da praia da Falésia, que aponta para uns atuais 27.3°C. 
Quando vim almoçar deparei-me com largas formações de cumulusnimbos a norte daqui, que foram incidir em locais do interior sul alentejano (ja vi nas redes sociais que houve trovoadas violentas em alguns locais)! Por momentos até pensei poder vir a apreciar uma trovoada aqui na praia!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

Belos raios a O e N.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2018 às 20:29)

Boas, por  aqui, mais um dia com poeira e algumas formações a norte, típico nestas situações e nunca chegam ao litoral, falta-lhe gás no Caldeirão. 

Máxima: 31.5ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Ago 2018 às 20:36)

Chove por Estremoz já por perto de 1h.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 20:37)

Boa sessão de flashes e trovões na última hora, só agora parou mais. Temperatura em subida de novo com 24.9ºC.

7.2mm de acumulado total.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

Crato / Alter do Chão em animada produção.
As células ora tomam a direcção NE/SW, ora entram em plano picado N/S.

Resultado: por aqui, tudo a passar a Leste; pertinho, mas a Leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 20:41)

Que belo flash a WSW agora!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

Chove com alguma intensidade, finalmente!  Que bem sabe.
Temperatura a descer, *26,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2018 às 21:24)




----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2018 às 21:59)

"Forte temporal esta tarde em Estremoz, Alentejo, causa inundações, o forte vento arrastou alguns contentores do lixo.
@ardinadoalentejo"


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Ago 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia

De férias na costa Vicentina, temperatura mais elevada que o normal para VNF, mas OK.

Fotos de ontem com nuvens convenção a leste na Serra de São Luis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

Pelo radar parece que começa mais cedo hoje... Pelas 8 UTC estava melhor, parece. Renovado o aviso de trovoada também.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

Dia com alguma nebulosidade por Estremoz, mas muito abafado. À espera que hoje haja novamente festa por estas bandas.


----------



## charlie17 (22 Ago 2018 às 14:31)

Por Vilamoura sigo com 32.2°C (wu). A norte daqui consigo avistar formações de cumulusnimbos de tamanho significativo! Provavelmente com impacto ao longo da tarde no sul do interior do Alentejo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

Boas,
Apesar de ontem ter chovido e de a temperatura ter baixado significativamente, a mínima foi tropical. De qualquer das maneiras o vento que houve sempre arejou um pouco a casa e a chuva que caiu deu para matar saudades. 
Mínima de *20,9ºC*

Hoje, a instabilidade começou logo de manhã cedo mas não foi nada de especial, onde quer que as células cresçam ficam estagnadas. Há pouco, cresceu uma pequena célula a NW daqui, agora já está em dissipação.





Mais que isto, já não espero, hoje é lá mais para cima.
Estão* 36,6ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## vamm (22 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

Odemira com 30ºC, poeirada e algumas nuvens dispersas.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

Barrancos a não desiludir, como sempre

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

Descargas e mais descargas sem parar

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

Chuva forte por aquelas bandas. Ninguém
 a relatar?





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (22 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Descargas e mais descargas sem parar
> 
> Agora
> 
> ...


Parece ter bom aspecto para esses lados


----------



## charlie17 (22 Ago 2018 às 19:15)

Pela praia da Falésia sigo com 29.9°C (wu).
No quadrante NE consigo avistar uma célula bem grande !


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2018 às 20:12)

Celula incrivel esta de Beja






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 14:47)

Boa Tarde,
O dia segue bem abafado e formou-se uma célula na serra, hoje não estava à espera. 
Mínima de *18,9ºC*

Neste momento, *37,2ºC* e está bastante escuro para NE.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

Neste momento, bem visível as cortinas de chuva lá ao fundo do lado esquerdo:






Bem podia cair qualquer coisa para refrescar um pouco o ambiente.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2018 às 15:00)

Célula em formação perto daqui, mas está se a formar numa direção NW-SE portanto aqui não deve dar em grande coisa. Ontem estavam constantemente a formar e a dissipar. Céu encoberto com 34.3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

Grande Bomba! Entretanto, começa também a aparecer vento, estão *35,8ºC* em descida.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2018 às 15:12)

Vai nessa direção, parece.


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande Bomba! Entretanto, começa também a aparecer vento, estão *35,8ºC* em descida.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Tonton disse:


>


Infelizmente, não consegui apanhar o raio que vi há pouco. Apenas os trovões são constantes.

Ventania neste momento e* 32,2ºC *


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

2 descargas eletricas no lightning maps em Portalegre


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Infelizmente, não consegui apanhar o raio que vi há pouco. Apenas os trovões são constantes.
> 
> Ventania neste momento e* 32,2ºC *



Já nos contentamos mesmo só com umas fotos das nuvens...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

Pingas bem grossas!  *30,5ºC*, que grande descida e que bem sabe.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

Trovoada em Arronches, Portalegre


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Pingas bem grossas!  *30,5ºC*, que grande descida e que bem sabe.



vai para o monte fotografar campeão


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Mais uma vez observo daqui as células que estão localizadas sobre a zona do alentejo, e são não vejo com melhor qualidade porque está presente muita nebulosidade, que não deixar ter melhor percepção.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 15:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> vai para o monte fotografar campeão


A pé, não me meto lá de certeza.


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

joralentejano disse:


> A pé, não me meto lá de certeza.



Levas um guarda-chuva para ser mais seguro...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

Tonton disse:


> Levas um guarda-chuva para ser mais seguro...


Com a ventania, bem o podia pôr no lixo assim que o abrisse. 

Vai pingando, é com cada uma. Pelo menos refresca,* 28,1ºC*. Há menos de meia hora estavam 37ºC 
O dia de hoje está a ser melhor que ontem, algo que não estava à espera.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

Óbvio que assim que as células saem de zonas de montanha perdem logo a força. No entanto, foi muito bom, a única coisa que não ocorreu foi chuva torrencial mas isso também não é necessário. Na serra deve ter caído bem pois foi onde teve sempre o eco mais intenso. 
Vai chovendo com* 27,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

IPMA a lançar aviso de trovoada para... neste momento, nada.  E a probabilidade parece ser muito baixa por aqui de qualquer forma. 36.3ºC, o céu já abriu mais.

Edit: Parece que referem que é junto à fronteira com Espanha. Aqui não há qualquer previsão de CAPE, é zero. Deve ser o poder da fronteira como sempre


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Ago 2018 às 17:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> IPMA a lançar aviso de trovoada para... neste momento, nada.  E a probabilidade parece ser muito baixa por aqui de qualquer forma. 36.3ºC, o céu já abriu mais.
> 
> Edit: Parece que referem que é junto à fronteira com Espanha. Aqui não há qualquer previsão de CAPE, é zero. Deve ser o poder da fronteira como sempre


Ridículo esse aviso, já ontem o tinha sido nesta zona, mas pronto, ontem havia condições para mais instabilidade, hoje não.


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 12:10)

Não sendo a temperatura máxima da rede de estações do IPMA, nao deixa de ser impressionante os 37.4°C alcançados ontem no aeródromo de Portimão.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2018 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde,
Noite agradável com algum vento fresco, no entanto, os dias continuam bem quentes. Agora durante a tarde voltaram a surgir novamente nuvens mas nada de muito significativo como era de esperar.
Mínima de *16,1ºC*

Agora, *37,9ºC*.


----------



## charlie17 (24 Ago 2018 às 18:32)

Por Vilamoura está um dia quente, as noites têm sido quase todas tropicais durante a ultima semana. O céu tem estado coberto com nuvens altas (cirrus) que deixam passar bem os raios solares. 
Atualmente estão 30.8°C(wu)


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2018 às 02:41)

Diferenças de temperatura tudo à conta da viragem do vento para Sul...






Atual | em comparação aos últimos 10 min, 30 min, e hora


----------



## Sanxito (25 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

Bom dia.
Sigo com 30.4°c e 32%HR, após mínima de 17.1°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (25 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

Vai aquecendo bem, já sigo com 33.4°c e 25%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (25 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 35.8°c e 24%HR. 
É a máxima até ao momento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (25 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

Boa tarde. 
A máxima de hoje ficou nos 35.8°c.
Agora sigo ainda com tempo quente, 31.1°c e 28%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (25 Ago 2018 às 21:40)

Humidade muito baixa por aqui, 43%HR e 24.5°c. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (26 Ago 2018 às 00:48)

Quase na hora de ir dormir que amanhã é preciso acordar cedo pra fugir ao calor. 
18.8°c e 57%HR.
Noite tranquila, só os grilos vão dizendo alguma coisa. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2018 às 01:38)

18.7ºC por aqui, uma pausa das mínimas tropicais e vento infinito de NE.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje tivemos por cá uma mínima fresquinha, 12.3°c.
Agora sigo com a máxima do dia, e em subida, 32.8°c e 33%HR

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (26 Ago 2018 às 15:00)

Mais um dia bem quente, sigo com 36.4°c e 27%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (26 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Ontem, pelo fim da tarde e de regresso a casa, passei por Vila Nova de Mil Fontes e aproveitei para experimentar a praia de lá. Do lado da vila é bastante rochosa mas do lado contrário do rio Mira vêem-se praias espetaculares, embora muitas sem nadador salvador.













Consegui sentir muito bem a nortada relativamente significativa por aqueles lados e soube mesmo bem!
Estavam cerca de 21°C às 18h da tarde na zona, contrastando com os quase 30's de Vilamoura!
Sempre gostei mais das praias do litoral oeste do que do Algarve pois, embora a temperatura da água seja superior (em Vilamoura rondava os 25°C), estão sempre apinhadas de pessoas (durante as férias) e isso eu odeio...


----------



## Sanxito (26 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Boa tarde. 
Muto quente ainda, 34.2°c e 24%HR. 
Já não consigo treinar hoje, está demasiado quente, e depois fico sem luz. Eheh. Enfim, a aldeia tem destas coisas. A preguiça não me deixou despachar de manhã.  

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (26 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

charlie17 disse:


> Ontem, pelo fim da tarde e de regresso a casa, passei por Vila Nova de Mil Fontes e aproveitei para experimentar a praia de lá. Do lado da vila é bastante rochosa mas do lado contrário do rio Mira vêem-se praias espetaculares, embora muitas sem nadador salvador.
> ...
> Consegui sentir muito bem a nortada relativamente significativa por aqueles lados e soube mesmo bem!
> Estavam cerca de 21°C às 18h da tarde na zona, contrastando com os quase 30's de Vilamoura!
> Sempre gostei mais das praias do litoral oeste do que do Algarve pois, embora a temperatura da água seja superior (em Vilamoura rondava os 25°C), estão sempre apinhadas de pessoas (durante as férias) e isso eu odeio...



Tiveste sorte porque, com a nortada, deve ter fugido tudo da praia...
Milfontes em Agosto costuma ser também insuportável, em termos de aglomerado de gente nas praias (e em todo o lado).


----------



## charlie17 (26 Ago 2018 às 19:12)

Tonton disse:


> Tiveste sorte porque, com a nortada, deve ter fugido tudo da praia...
> Milfontes em Agosto costuma ser também insuportável, em termos de aglomerado de gente nas praias (e em todo o lado).


Sim, do lado do rio (a praia sem ondas) estava cheio também, mas como a encosta onde fica situada essa praia é virada para Sul, não apanha a nortada e ainda haviam muitas pessoas lá. Eu gosto mais do lado ventoso, se calhar porque está menos pessoas e mais fresco. Se me tivesse metido dentro de água, aí sim ia gelar completamente!


----------



## Sanxito (26 Ago 2018 às 20:21)

Boa tarde. 
Bem, só agora que o sol desapareceu é que a temperatura desceu dos 30°c. Sigo agora com 29.0°c e 40%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Ago 2018 às 01:52)

Boa noite pessoal... Temos uma pequena célula de evolução rápida a Sul do Algarve e em direção ao mesmo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Ago 2018 às 06:51)

Já chove e troveja por Manta Rota!!


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2018 às 07:19)

charlie17 disse:


> Ontem, pelo fim da tarde e de regresso a casa, passei por Vila Nova de Mil Fontes e aproveitei para experimentar a praia de lá. Do lado da vila é bastante rochosa mas do lado contrário do rio Mira vêem-se praias espetaculares, embora muitas sem nadador salvador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domingo de Agosto em Milfontes é dia de mudança: quem estava vai e vêm outros. E quem é que aproveita melhor a praia? Os habitantes da vila e os da zona. Todos os outros dias da semana são de sardinha enlatada


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2018 às 07:21)

Ourique ontem com céu limpo e 37,8ºC de máxima.

Hoje começa com 19ºC e céu nublado (que não é nevoeiro)


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia, estava agora mesmo a reparar nas nuvens que andam por aí...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2018 às 09:09)

Odemira já com trovoada e pingas grossas


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2018 às 09:15)

Já chove forte e feio por aqui


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Noite um pouco mais agradável pela cidade tropical de Portalegre. Pelo menos deu para dormir, sem acordar encharcado...
A manhã acordou praticamente limpa, só com algumas nuvens a Sul, lá muito longe. Enquanto viajei até Arronches e após uma hora de trabalho, reparei que o céu está muito encoberto, com algumas nuvens bem escuras e com cara de aguaceiro. Vamos ver o que reserva o resto do dia, pois se estas nuvens se retiram, o calor virá novamente em força...
Calculo que estaremos com uns 26/27 ºC sensivelmente.


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

Por aqui já não se passa nada, só céu nublado e o sol já vai espreitando.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 10:58)

Vai ser um dia de tempestades por todo o pais, quem puder tirar umas fotos e uns videos.
Agora a sul, pessoal de Odemira tem visibilidade?







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (27 Ago 2018 às 11:07)

Por Cuba algumas pingas apenas, 0mm acumulados. Rajada de 78.8km/h na passagem da célula (?) mais carregada... 23.3ºC actuais


----------



## nelson972 (27 Ago 2018 às 11:47)

Em Tavira passou uma célula alta, com trovoada mas sem precipitação que eu visse.. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Ago 2018 às 12:16)

Boa tarde!!!
Meio dia e assim vamos por Portalegre. Foto a Norte mas ceu muito mais ameaçador a Sul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2018 às 12:27)

Apesar do céu encoberto, 30.3ºC com 14% humidade, nem parece que está o tempo que está. Por agora só palha...


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2018 às 12:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vai ser um dia de tempestades por todo o pais, quem puder tirar umas fotos e uns videos.
> Agora a sul, pessoal de Odemira tem visibilidade?
> 
> 
> ...



Vê-se nublado no quadrante Este e Norte, mas tudo calmo desde as 10h e pouco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:25)

Boas, por aqui, o dia amanheceu algo estranho. Acordei, às 5h50m, com uma forte ventania, as noites têm sido quentes e dormir de janela aberta é a solução, mas acordar com o quarto literalmente a voar não é lá muito bom.   Só tive tempo de levantar-me e fechar tudo a correr, do nada apareceu e do nada desapareceu passado 5 minutos começa a trovejar e a chover. Muito estranho, certo que o GFS mostrava instabilidade mas não acreditei muito. 

Acumulei 1 mm, a estação de Olhão acumulou 1.3 mm. 

Sigo com 31ºC e está um calor do caraças.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

Boas, chuva de lama pela hora de almoço, o que me valeu o carro todo sujo!.
A temperatura vai descer amanhã, infelizmente será temporário.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (27 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

Onde está a chuva? A tempestade  já não aguento mais!...  Pelo visto a noite de hoje será como ontem, 2 noites sem dormir nãooooo.... Alguém sabe uma mézinha, uma oração, uma música, dança ou som de tambores para começar chover e arrefecer um pouco que seja??


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

31.6ºC por aqui... Supostamente a noite hoje seria muito mais fresca. Abri as janelas só para o quarto aquecer uns 2ºC em 5 minutos... Vento de Leste, a previsão supostamente é que vire para Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, tirando os aguaceiros e as trovoadas que aconteceram logo de manhã, o dia foi calmo.

Está abafado e uma pessoa transpira por todos os lados. 

Máxima:32.2ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC

Neste momento, sigo com 24.8ºC. A estação de Olhão do IPMA indicava às 20h, uma temperatura de 25.2ºC e uma humidade relativa de 82%, o que faz uma sensação de 30ºC, não existe melhor sauna do que isto.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2018 às 20:11)

21.1ºC com vento fresco de NW, temperatura milagrosa dados os últimos dias/noites. :


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> 21.1ºC com vento fresco de NW, temperatura milagrosa dados os últimos dias/noites. :


Que alívio mesmo, e o dia foi mais fresco que o previsto e ainda bem, máxima de 26°c e mínima de 18°c por aqui.
Neste momento sopra uma boa aragem, hora de abrir as janelas.
Edit: nevoeiro no alto da serra, sigo então com 20,7°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2018 às 20:55)

19.8ºC por aqui, é a mínima do dia. Nota-se as nuvens a baixar entretanto...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (28 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Ohh..  Glória! 
Nunca mais reclamo das noites típicas do mês de agosto no Algarve.
Graças a Deus um ventinho bom, fresquinho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2018 às 11:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!  Tenho mais fotos tiradas durante as férias, talvez publique mais algumas





João Pedro disse:


> Estão belíssimas! Por mim estás à vontade!



Apesar da demora, prometido é devido 

Aqui ficam então algumas fotos do amanhecer de dia 13/08.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar da demora, prometido é devido
> 
> Aqui ficam então algumas fotos do amanhecer de dia 13/08.


Lindas fotos! Parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar da demora, prometido é devido
> 
> Aqui ficam então algumas fotos do amanhecer de dia 13/08.


Belíssimas! 
O sol quando nasce no Algarve nasce gigante!  Aqui há uns anos, alguns 10, fotografei-o a nascer por trás das torres da ponte do Guadiana, estava fantástico, e gigante, também.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2018 às 19:58)

25.2ºC, a descer bem acentuadamente desde que o Sol se começou a pôr. Não sei se vai durar muito, no entanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Lindas fotos! Parabéns!



Obrigado! 



João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> O sol quando nasce no Algarve nasce gigante! Aqui há uns anos, alguns 10, fotografei-o a nascer por trás das torres da ponte do Guadiana, estava fantástico, e gigante, também.



Obrigdo  É verdade!  Nas férias tento sempre aproveitar para fazer fotografias que não tenho possibilidade no resto do ano. Há quem goste de dormir até tarde nas férias, e eu não sou excepção, mas gosto também de por vezes sair de casa bem cedo para apreciar estes pequenos espectáculos que a natureza nos proporciona


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> O sol quando nasce no Algarve nasce gigante!  Aqui há uns anos, alguns 10, fotografei-o a nascer por trás das torres da ponte do Guadiana, estava fantástico, e gigante, também.



Se, no Algarve o sol nasce gigante, quando vou ao norte, vejo sempre o sol nascer ao contrário, tenho sempre essa ilusão ou então é do vinho. Curioso, é que todos que iam no carro disseram que o sol estava a nascer ao contrário e nem tínhamos bebido. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bem mais fresco.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC
actual: 23.0ºC


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigdo  É verdade! Nas férias tento sempre aproveitar para fazer fotografias que não tenho possibilidade no resto do ano. Há quem goste de dormir até tarde nas férias, e eu não sou excepção, mas gosto também de por vezes sair de casa bem cedo para apreciar estes pequenos espectáculos que a natureza nos proporciona


Eu também gostava de dormir até tarde — sempre! Mas passou-me com a idade...  Aprendi a apreciar um belo nascer do sol, e como o dia "aumenta" quando nos levantamos cedo 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Se, no Algarve o sol nasce gigante, quando vou ao norte, vejo sempre o sol nascer ao contrário, tenho sempre essa ilusão ou então é do vinho. Curioso, é que todos que iam no carro disseram que o sol estava a nascer ao contrário e nem tínhamos bebido.


 Não é do vinho... é normal  Estando habituados a ver o sol nascer ou pôr-se de uma certa forma, quando o vemos de uma outra, inversa à primeira, parece naturalmente estranho. No meu caso, habituado a vê-lo pôr-se no mar, estranhei bastante a primeira vez que o vi emergir das águas no outro lado do Atlântico, é tudo uma questão de hábito


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2018 às 22:14)

Temperatura a subir com 24.5ºC.  

Hoje, encontrei o carro da Google aqui em Olhão com a câmara em cima, melhor ter cuidado com as companhias que levo no carro.  Ser condutor daquele carro da Google deve ser fantástico percorrer as estradas do nosso país e à pala da Google.


----------



## Tonton (29 Ago 2018 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> O sol quando nasce no Algarve nasce gigante!  Aqui há uns anos, alguns 10, fotografei-o a nascer por trás das torres da ponte do Guadiana, estava fantástico, e gigante, também.



Fizeste-me lembrar as que tirei há 5 anos, só que a perspectiva que tinha não apanhava as torres, mas os montes de Ayamonte e as salinas, mais adiante:


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2018 às 20:32)

Já que se está em maré de pôr do sol deixo aqui o meu de Vila Nova de Cacela no final de junho de 2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Tonton disse:


> Fizeste-me lembrar as que tirei há 5 anos, só que a perspectiva que tinha não apanhava as torres, mas os montes de Ayamonte e as salinas, mais adiante:





homem do mar disse:


> Já que se está em maré de pôr do sol deixo aqui o meu de Vila Nova de Cacela no final de junho de 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opá... vocês fizeram-me ir ao baú... 

Mais uma então, postada com um atraso de 10 anos... 



Sunrise. Castro Marim, 28-08-2008 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2018 às 23:57)

Meus amigos do sul ,
Fiquei colocado em Marco de Canaveses 
Este ano será no norte que deixarei a minha estação meteorológica ligada...
......................
Obrigado pelos bons momentos que me deram !
Deixo uma foto do pôr de sol do Algarve ( Praia da Marinha )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2018 às 02:39)

Não tinha saudades nenhumas do vento de leste...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2018 às 03:15)

É impressionante o efeito do vento quando a camada de inversão está no limiar, o vento virou ligeiramente para Sul e a temperatura acabou de cair quase 2ºC em coisa de um minuto.

Edit: Acaba de descer dos 23.9 para os 23.1 em nem um minuto.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Ago 2018 às 08:17)

joselamego disse:


> Meus amigos do sul ,
> Fiquei colocado em Marco de Canaveses
> Este ano será no norte que deixarei a minha estação meteorológica ligada...
> ......................
> ...



Bom ano e bons reports do Marco.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (31 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

joselamego disse:


> Meus amigos do sul ,
> Fiquei colocado em Marco de Canaveses
> Este ano será no norte que deixarei a minha estação meteorológica ligada...
> ......................
> ...


Boa sorte e obrigado pelo ano de plena actividade aqui no forum do sul!


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Bom ano e bons reports do Marco.


Obrigado , Papoilaverde !



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2018 às 08:55)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Boa sorte e obrigado pelo ano de plena actividade aqui no forum do sul!


Obrigado, meteo_xpepe !  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2018 às 09:29)

joselamego disse:


> Meus amigos do sul ,
> Fiquei colocado em Marco de Canaveses
> Este ano será no norte que deixarei a minha estação meteorológica ligada...
> ......................
> ...




Boa amigo, bem mais perto de casa e dos teus! Muito bom


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Ago 2018 às 09:40)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado , Papoilaverde !
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Também sou do mesmo ramo, mas tenho a felicidade de ficar sempre relativamente perto de casa.


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Também sou do mesmo ramo, mas tenho a felicidade de ficar sempre relativamente perto de casa.


Ainda bem ...é bom estar perto de casa.
Bom ano letivo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa amigo, bem mais perto de casa e dos teus! Muito bom


Obrigado amigo, Ricardo .
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

